# Pet peeves involving Halloween.



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Even though I'm a Haunter, there is a few things I hate on Halloween. Feel free to add your dislikes.

-People who put up displays but don't give out to the TOTers'.

-Walmart not having any cool Halloween decorations during 2009.

-Spencer's and Spirit no longer doing 75% off after Halloween. It's just 50% for two days and sent back to vendor.

-People who try to TOT without a costume. Charlie Brown is not the only one who got rocks.


What is your pet peeves?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It's only one day.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*People complaining that they have to actually wear a costume to your Halloween party....after I decorate like crazy the entire inside of the house, takes a few days, the outside of the house takes more days and nights, build a walk through Haunt with lights and music and mazes, yes more time, serve a ton of food, and desserts, and give out prizes for best costume and other things not to mention goodie bags for all of their children (lets just say we all know its not cheap throwing a Halloween Party). All they have to do is show up in a costume and they still complain Seriously??? SERIOUSLY!!! If they had any idea what actually goes into doing a walk through Haunt and throwing the party they wouldnt dare complain*

*Other than that I have no complaints*


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Spending the day in 90+ degree weather trying to sort and throw away "Halloween project crap" you've collected......Just so you can clear some room to build SOMETHING.....That was my day.....ZR


----------



## Charmedp3 (May 13, 2010)

Being disabled as of 4 yrs ago and not being ABLE to TOT. But this yr i think i might give it a try. My 2 granddaughters are old enough to really remember it this yr...and i don't want to miss it..pictures just aren't the same. Elaine


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, I agree with all ya'll, except walmart had a few cool things but they were online only :/ Baseball vendor guy, skeleton in a cage, and hovering ghost come to mind. I missed out on a few inflatables and a huge cemetery set. 

But in local stores I agree, they had nothing but cheap party stuff and the candy was a hit or miss. A hit if you wanted the gummy life sized hands and feet, trophies, ect but the bagged candy was either in too small of a quantity and expensive or the cheap crap no ones wants in bulk and still expensive. 

Had some success with Ross and Homegoods, but the spirit thing sending everything back as well as Party city after only half off and 2 days sucks the most 

I remember just the year before that a spirit had lasted several days and had things on great discounts, I balked at a life sized rubber/foam mummy, he was $50 or 100, but I didnt have alot of cash right then and I couldnt talk my mom into getting him. I still burn on that one.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a few-

- I hate it when people don't appriciate what I do.
- Getting called a devil worshiper by my religious neighbors lol
- When our pumpkins get smashed! 
- Having our home haunt only open one night a year. That's why I'm opening three nights this year. 
- People who take ten minutes to make it through a three minute haunt.

However, all these are overshadowed by my love for Halloween. Plus I learned not to give a crap.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

What about punk 12 year olds who say how lame everything is and try to get in my actor's faces shouting "you don't scare me!" Seriously kid, who are you trying to impress?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Pumpkin King said:


> - Having our home haunt only open one night a year. That's why I'm opening three nights this year.


Yeah, I asked hubby to make it Sat & Sun this year. He doesn't deny me many things but this one....NOPE


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Deny your hubby the one thing he likes most and he'll let you open 365 days a year in a hurry! LOL! Women have that trump card at their disposal and you all know it!

- Too many TOTS during daylight, not enough after dark when everything looks it's best. Although, my tots are getting trained- come after dark for the best experience.

- Prices of candy. I could get some good decor for the amount I spend on candy alone.

- People trapsing through my setups. When did it become ok to roam around through my displays? They get a stern verbal from me over that and since I'm in costume....they listen!

- My biggest one every year- the weather. Wind and rain oh please, leave us alone this year!

Fingers crossed.

Dan


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

*I hate that!!*



Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> What about punk 12 year olds who say how lame everything is and try to get in my actor's faces shouting "you don't scare me!" Seriously kid, who are you trying to impress?


Yea, that probably ticks me off more than anything else.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Forgot a big one- people who plan weddings or important parties on halloween. This has come up frequently the past three years or so. I'm a musician, so if a wedding is booked I have to work. But family can be an even bigger pain. I blew off a family wedding last year. Sorry folks. I don't spend tons o' cash on halloween and plan the night all year to have you announce you plan to ruin it for me. Of course, that wedding wasn't a big deal to miss. No harm no foul. But all that is unholy, STOP PLANNING IMPORTANT EVENTS ON HALLOWEEN!! 

Thank you.

 

Dan


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess the one I have the most trouble with are the (relatively few) parents who make no effort to control their kids as they wander through the props, poking and prodding (sometimes breaking) and trying to find out just how everything works. I don't blame the kids - It's the (relatively few) parents of those kids who just look on and smile. Everything else is just great every year. 

Oh yeah - it's over so fast and we're back to a brand new countdown clock at HF!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

-When you go into a store and ask if they have any Halloween in yet and they take you to "fall" stuff.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Daylight savings time


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*What upsets me.*

The people who showed up here in a limo, dressed like millionaires, walked to the front of the line, wanted to see my haunted house ... " N O W! " (Spoken as if honey was rolling from his lips) (Getting infront of 165 others already in line.)
I said," that's great, get in the back of the line."
"Do you Know who I am!? (Bill-me-later Dimmwitty the third? Or his 500 pound twin brother?)
His Daddy once played for the Chicago Bears!!!
"That's nice , go to the end of the line."
After a mumbled conference of the millionaires they waddled back to limo, tested it's overload springs and left.
165 people standing there applauded!
The millionaire Club never came back, I'm betting though of those 165 standing line, alot of them probably have.
"Speed Pass"? How does that make the little guy feel as he stands in line with his kids and he doesn't have the extra money to by a speed pass to get in the haunt slightly ahead of someone else?
Should that person, that Father, that Dad have to be made to look like a loser infront of his family? I think not.

On the other side of the coin, I also do not appreciate the whiner who plays off his down-and-out look of himself and his family to beg for a bargain priced admission to my place, then after I gave him the break, says,"Can you break a $100 bill?"
Thanks for rubber stamping the word "SUCKER" across my forehead!
"GGR!"

I also get upset from the person who begs me to work in my house, "Loves Halloween!" and then after I spend an hour or more explaining how everything is supposed to happen here, disappears and is never heard from again. No phone call, nothing.
The last time this happened the guy came to me begging for a job, his Wife too, I gave their family a tour a $48.00 value, then they" vanished", yet they lived only 3 blocks away!? Would not return our calls. their little boy came through for a tour in October, I asked him what had happened (Family problems, emergency?) He said when they got back home the Father just said, "Haunted house? No, we are done with that." ???
Very strange!??


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Cute and stupid costumes. Things that aren't scary, aren't creative or thought-provoking, and serve no purpose other than being overly, sickeningly cute, or a pathetic attempt at being clever that just comes off as idiotic. To me, if it isn't scary or at least a _little bit_ macabre, it isn't Halloween. 

There are some toddlers' costumes that are exceptions because they are cute versions of scary things. For instance, the spider costume I saw last year for ages 1-2. Even though I don't like cutesy spiders, this was different because it would have been so cool to see some parent actually dress their baby as a spider! And the baby Jason mask we saw two years ago. My husband still wants one, even though we don't plan to have children. Despite being cute, those things are in the true spirit of Halloween and are a great way to get your children involved. 

I feel there is absolutely no excuse for grown women to wear cutesy costumes. You are not little girls anymore, so please stop dressing up as fairies or Disney princesses. Unless you're going as a _*dead*_ Disney princess, I don't want to see it at my Halloween party.

And then the costumes that are just plain stupid. For instance, the "chick magnet" costume -- a big magnet with baby chickens attached to it. The male firefighter costume with the appropriately-placed nozzle protruding from the uniform. I hope there aren't really guys who wear these things? If so, they probably haven't had a date in years.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> And then the costumes that are just plain stupid. For instance, the "chick magnet" costume -- a big magnet with baby chickens attached to it. The male firefighter costume with the appropriately-placed nozzle protruding from the uniform. I hope there aren't really guys who wear these things? If so, they probably haven't had a date in years.


Hmmm...looks like I need to get a new costume then


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *People complaining that they have to actually wear a costume to your Halloween party....after I decorate like crazy the entire inside of the house, takes a few days, the outside of the house takes more days and nights, build a walk through Haunt with lights and music and mazes, yes more time, serve a ton of food, and desserts, and give out prizes for best costume and other things not to mention goodie bags for all of their children (lets just say we all know its not cheap throwing a Halloween Party). All they have to do is show up in a costume and they still complain Seriously??? SERIOUSLY!!! If they had any idea what actually goes into doing a walk through Haunt and throwing the party they wouldnt dare complain*
> 
> *Other than that I have no complaints*


I think I AM with you on this and my sister would agree. But we (sigh) camly take a deep breath and tell them do not worry about not having a costume, just bloody show up.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

-when people don't appriciate what I do.
- Getting called a devil worshiper by my religious neighbors and that really burns my butt when I share the same bloody religion.
- limited on funds.

Walmart, last year (2009) had nothing and I was soooo disappointed and it wasnt even funny. I went To Target and was like in love the the stuff they had going, esp for my KITCHEN!! I will deff be going back to Target for Halloween. They actually had something that suited me big time. Halloween USA was joke last year as well... or am I confusing it with another store??? There was another Halloween store that I check out and it was really a joke to be shopping there. I just cannot remember the name of that store. I just hope them stores do better this year. WHO KNOWS!?


----------



## jacobking13 (Jun 13, 2010)

I live in a small town in northeast iowa and i cant remember the last year the weather was crappy. i'm 25 and even when i was a kid it always seemed like the weather was perfect- what gets me is having to take my own children trick or treating in broad daylight. i know that parents are worried but wasnt it awsome when you were a kid, trick or treating till 10 at night. those were the days.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I HATE snot nosed teenagers! That think they are to cool for a costume or that just talk a lot smack on my work.... you know " oh this sucks it's not even scary.... You want to scary keep messing with me you little bass-turd you will see SCARY!!!!
Bad Weather.. even though I have no control over it!!
And the neighbor that weed wacked down decorations and our pumpkin plant last year!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmmm...I don't like that we can't get an extension cord out to our tree in the front yard to light it up with purple. Other than that, I'm grateful for every soul-refreshing treat that Halloween brings to me.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

OOhhh I don't think anyone likes the annoying teens, not even the other patrons. I wish there was an eject button somewhere on the grounds. LOL

I don't like that most props in the store are soooo expensive and look like they could fall apart any minute.

I don't like that most people think if you love Halloween, you must be into all things werid and macabe. (No I don't want to see your surgrey video and no I don't watch Twlight)

Trying to find Spirit Stores...last year there was only one near me...the year before that we had one on every corner.

Trying to plan your halloween party around everyone else's halloween party


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Rain the week of.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

- Living in an Apartment! No tots, no real decorations, nothing!

- Having friends who aren't really big on Halloween. Nobody ever wants to have a party!

- Tots who don't wear costumes! Even if you don't have much money, you could at least think of something creative! 

- People who don't really think about their decorations and don't get creative. Just tossing a plastic tree on your door doesn't count as Halloween Spirit. 

- and even though I still am one for a few more months, Teenagers! 

- Women who think Halloween is just an excuse to wear next to no clothing!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

late night teenager boys in white shirt with a tiny rip in it with 10 other people trying to get candy


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

-wind
-rain
-to cold
-not enough tot
-cheap made costumes that rip 
-not enough $$$ for me to spend
-stuff blowing over
-daylight savings time


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

................................................


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

HallowTeen said:


> - Women who think Halloween is just an excuse to wear next to no clothing!


 Sacrilige!!!!

I say she's a witch....get a rope


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

Snit said:


> The van loads of familiy that drive around from neigborhood to neigborhood with giant pillow cases and no costumes, parents are also holding open their pillow case, I mean really?
> 
> They aren't eating this candy, I figure they are reselling it somehow.
> 
> ...


 they stole your decorations? jeez just for a bar of candy


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Not being able to see other people's displays on the day of because I'm too busy with my own haunt!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

HallowTeen said:


> - Women who think Halloween is just an excuse to wear next to no clothing!


Now how the @#$% can anyone dislike scantly clad females?!?!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sidnami said:


> Now how the @#$% can anyone dislike scantly clad females?!?!


i have no clue


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

..................................


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Retail Chain Stores that charge way too much for "Hallowe'en" trash.
And teenaged kids who make no effort what-so-ever to dress up, I mean, c'mon, man...


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i hate kids who think they have to vandalize props or inflatables just for the fun of it, i had 4 inflatables ripped to the ground and bases broken 2 years ago while i was standing in my foyer, we chased them down and lost them, even got them on servalence but damn cops couldnt do anything , same boys threw crab apples at a classic car that night. i can see egging or toilet paper but come on crab apples. But i love halloween and now i'm smarter about my props and we set out most of night by the fire watching for the little vandles and then take in all the expensive stuff asap


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with Terra, it's only one day!!!


----------



## Thanos (Sep 8, 2009)

Things I hate about Halloween (in no particular order):

TEENAGERS!!!! Mainly, the ones that can't even bother to dress up.
Wind, ever year right before Halloween we get a 70kmh wind, yes, EVERY year!
People taking my picture with a flash, 10 minutes of seeing spots.
Friends telling me I need a hobby, I have one you idiot.
People who say I have too much time on my hands, try appreciating my hard work!
Not having enough money!
People who think I built everything in a weekend.
People who think building everything is "easy".
Cold temperatures - Costumes under jackets etc.
People who think my neighbor with 20 blowup things is better than me.
In-laws that think we should have a family get together for Halloween.
Volunteers that think meeting in September to figure out costumes etc is weird.
People who think I should help them make thier own haunts. (instead of mine)
People who say "it's too scary for little kids", not every kid aroung here is little.
People who tell my brother he did a goos job, he doesn't tell them he doesn't live here.
People who show up and ask if they can join in.
Anyone that asks if they can go through 2 days before Halloween.
Anyone that points out when something didn't work out right. (I already know)
My kids switching the CD, but daddy I want to listen to music!
Parents who tell thier kids "if it scares you, just go quick!". Running scared kids, great.
Girls in skimpy costumes (I like women in them though).
Idiots, anyone lacking common sense.

I think that's it.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

My biggest complaint: Parents with little infants who take them out and carry a big pillowcase.

Huh? Your kid certainly isn't going to eat the candy. And you didn't even bother to dress up, or even bring the baby onto the porch, or dress the baby up.

The adults always just smile and hold up the bag like, "Gimme." I don't like it.

My future spawn (I don't have any kids yet) will be in Halloween costume each year from infancy on out, lol. But I know I won't take them trick-or-treating 'til they are old enough to walk on their own and safely consume the candy!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

- Rain

- Not enough ToT's

- Most of all, taking it all down


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

- Teenagers
- Bad Weather

- Not a fan of cutesy costumes for little kids, but I did have one kid come to my door dressed as Chucky and the mother said "he's wearing a costume he's supposed to be Chucky" and of course I knew but I guess a lot of other people didn't. What is this world coming to?

- Neighbours putting up awful Hallowe'en decorations from the dollar store that aren't meant for outside then all their crap blowing onto our lawn

- People leaving up their decorations when the snow starts falling

But I love Hallowe'en so it's all worth it!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

People who don't bother to RSVP for my Halloween party
People who do RSVP and then don't show up
People who don't pay attention to the invitation (i.e. wear costume, bring pumpkin, etc)
Kids TOTing out of cars
TOTers with no costume
And like someone else said, people who go all out decorating, then don't pass out candy!


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I am very different than a lot of you. I've never been too into the Macabre of Halloween. I have no interest in looking at someone who's covered in blood with their throat hanging out while I am trying to eat a sandwich that is shaped like a Pumpkin. Infants dressed up like Teddybears, Kids like PowerRangers or Transformers _(or whatever the craze is)_, even those funny Chick Magnet ones I enjoy on adults. 

Someone made the 'dead' Disney princess comment, which made me laugh. I was sitting around with a couple buddies talking about Halloween and we were remarking that my one friend's friends, who were artsy musicians, would probably come with something along those lines. "Hey, who are you supposed to be?" <i>"Susan B. Anthony--- BUT DEAD!!!"</I> "Oh. That's--- lovely."

I've also been happy to know and date girls that understood Halloween was a holiday invented by men: 

Me: "Hey honey, what do you think of this costume?"

Chick: "Hmmm.. Not low cut enough"

Me: "Atta'girl! I love this holiday!"

Also as far as the kids saying, "THATS NOT SCARY" and whatever-- well thats kids being kids, we were all that age and probably did the same stuff. 

Anyways, my biggest pet peeve for the Holiday? The sudden excuse for TV to air Horror movies, not Halloween horror movies, just plain Horror movies like Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm street. Not only do they fill their line ups with these movies they remove the Halloween Classics with Lon Chaney, Bella LaGosie, even the more modern versions of Dracula, Frankenstin, and The Wolfman-- Halloween Staples in my opinion.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

My peeve is that I am sooo busy during the final last minute touches on my haunt that I barely have time to put on my own costume before the TOT's arrive... That is my biggest argggg!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

What I hate about Halloween?
The shear lack of halloween spirit in my neighborhood. It seems the amount of TOT'ers is declining severly.
Never enough time,money, supplies, etc. 
The rediculous prices of props and costumes. Which is why I prefere to make my own.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

time, i never get done
money, there's always things that i would like, but have to hope to get them on the after halloween sale
weather, hope it's good this year
only 1 night. wish it would be fri, sat, and sun
more tot, only have around 50
wish tot took place later that 4:00pm to 6:00pm, and longer [maybe 6:00 pm to 9:00 pm]
smart mouth kids
kids that hit
and when you ask adults to help, they say, "yeah, i might like to help, ask me that day." so how am i supposed to plan anything if i don't know a deffinate how many are helping. am i going to have enough or to many. my grandson and his friends were more reliable


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Remember that some of the teenagers parents are against Halloween and say they are to old to Trick or Treat. So the kids dont get costumes from the parents and they lie and say its movie night at a friends. They can then sneak out to trick or treat and have a glimpse of their childhood which is slowly disolving. Teenagers are also occasionally ill mannered due to hormones and the need to fit in. I always give them candy even when they are staring at the props a week before Halloween on their way to school. Call it a Snicker's Insurance Plan but they respect you for it and your props stay in tact. 

My only complaint would be....its only one day a year


----------



## HakuNeko (Feb 20, 2010)

I can agree with so much of this it almost hurts. My top ones have to be

- People who put their dog in a costume and then ask for candy. Uhh okay, your dog is going to eat it? 
- There is a fence around the yard for a reason. Please don't walk through the grass. There's an intricate pattern of cords and wires, I don't want to you trip and either hurt yourself, or knock out half the lights.
- Prop disrespect in general. 
- How short Trick or Treat time is here, and how it pretty much dies once it gets dark. That used to be the BEST time to go!
- Gothing up costumes. Goth cheerleader, goth fairy, goth Snow White, goth Dorothy. What?
-It goes so fast! It seems like for all the planning and set-up it's gone in a flash. 
- Weather. Just once, I'd like it to not pour the night before or be crazy windy.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Them Brats!*

Today my Wife and I visited her Grandmother, took her out for some ice cream (she's 92 , feeble, alzheimers) as I walked out of the icream place with her a boy maybe in 6 or 7th grade wheeled up infront of her on his bike (as I stood beside her holding her elbow) and he looked her right in the eye and said to her, "Can I see you hold up your middle finger? It's for a "list".
I stepped between him and Grandma and just stared at him as he repeated this, then he said, "Really, it is."
I finally, after a pregnant pause said , "Yah, sure."
He finally biked away. Grandma was more confused by this punk wanna-be than she needed to be..and all for what?
This kid has never known of or seen the word "Respect"....one can only hope...he will need it someday himself.
Yes, there were some girls his own age standing just 15 feet away and he did try to include them in his crime, I wasn't interested..but you better get out of my face.


----------



## Faceless (Jun 30, 2009)

I really only have two, since I try to enjoy others haunts since I can't do my own. First one, to touch up what somebody else mentioned...I HATE the fact I have to have my kids done with TOTing by 2145. After that, all the teenagers roam the streets (Which is fine) until they push my daughter over trying to run to every house fast as they can. IMO, TOTing shouldn't start until 2100 for everyone lol. Also, I wish they would remember who was around and NOT talk like they are at their High School. My 7 year old doesn't need to know your secrets.
The other thing that upsets me, the costumes women wear these days. WHY they didn't have those when I was a kid?!?!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Pumpkin King said:


> I have a few-
> 
> 
> - Getting called a devil worshiper by my religious neighbors lol


Story of my families' and my life! Haha


----------



## thequeenofhalloween (Jul 4, 2010)

*The biggest*

The biggest beef I have is that it's not a national holiday. I mean it's the oldest documented, on-going tradition in the WORLD. People have been celebrating Halloween and all its forms and names for thousands of years and we can't even make it a national holiday? 
Also, what really ticks me off is trying to plan parties for my kid and everyone has other plans (with their church), and "don't" celebrate Halloween. If you don't celebrate then why are you gathering in your church and handing out candy? Some even dress in costume at their churches. I mean what??
Halloween TOTng is just not what it used to be. I have so many nostalgic memories of growing up with a Halloween loving household. I REALLY want to pass this on to my kids but it feels like everyone around us could care two hoots about it. An example. I recently moved back to the states from Canada. I was staying with my father and his wife and my teenage daughter and new baby. I wanted to hand out candy and decorate(I had my own stuff) and my father and his wife preferred to lock the doors, turn off the lights and sit with guns ready for fear of Halloween night being the perfect opportunity to reak crime in people's houses. 
I don't want to worry about these things. I want the innocence back, and everyone in the community wanting to decorate, dress up and hand out candy.
I now live in my own place and have been told that the people in this neighborhood "don't really celebrate" but Im still going to haunt my house and post signs to come for candy. My dream is that we can bring the spirit back into peoples lives.
-Cherie


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

My pet peeves are:

Daylight Savings Time

The short "legal" TOT hours in my town. TOT begins before the elementary school kids are even out of school. But, I guess I should be happy that we can have TOT at all, as some towns have banned it.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Living on a military base at Halloween. No one decorates- beyond the tasteful wreath and pumpkin. And TOT hours are 6-8. Two hours. Too sad.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve is the kids who don't say "trick or treat". They just walk up and open their bag.  I just sit there with the candy in my hand. "Umm trick or treat?" "oh yeah, trick or treat".

Next would have to be knowing that I can't decorate til the day of. In my neighborhood the decorations would disappear if I put them out early.

Not having enough time to get my makeup done properly every flippin year.

The change in Daylight Saving Time.

One thing I did start doing to combat the uncostumed teenagers and parents trick or treating for babies, teenagers without costumes get suckers, babies obviously too young for candy get animal crackers.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, so many of you have problems that we don't have here in Ottawa, like here, kids only come out during night time, most teens I have seen are moslty dressed up and having fun on halloween. Yes, some try to be tuff, but when they see me getting up slowly from my chair, in full disgiuse, they ususally poop their pants (L). 

I always remember a group of teen girls told us "you guys are so weird and creepy, and it get's worst every year.. please don't stop!". It made us very happy to hear things like this. I love tots, but teens here I like the most, due to most comments they say to us. 

Yes, some teens are dicks, like some did trashed the front of our haunt 2 years ago at 2:00am, but that was just some stupids teens that if I would get my hands on them, I would turn them into props for my cemetary. 

Anyway, my petpeeves are:

WINDS, RAIN AND SNOW!!! #1!!! Please show us mercy this year, Mother Nature!

The rest of my petpeeves are mostly how people here in Ottawa are somewhat snobish and boring when it comes to having fun here or trying new things. But I think it's not just for halloween, it's a cultural/society thing here. I never fitted in, and I am glad I never did!


----------



## thequeenofhalloween (Jul 4, 2010)

*I'm from Ottawa*

Interesting! I just moved from Ottawa to where I am at Now in the States. We moved last year in June. I hear ya about the weather. I really got bumbed when it snowed on Halloween. It's almost impossible to wear any regular costumes outside because it's freezing at that time of the year  Unfortunately I lived in an apartment complex and we werent aloud to hand out candy to treaters so the whole spirit was contained in my private parties I held in my apartment.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Pet Peeves? I guess the same as a lot of you: 

Decoration thieves; hasn't happened to me yet, but every year, I read in the paper about neighbors losing Halloween (and Christmas) decorations to thieves.

TOTs traipsing through my display, knocking over stuff, tripping over stuff, breaking stuff (I used to have a nice set of skull fencing--no more). USE THE WALKWAY!

The No Costume Brigade. Seriously now, if you think you're too cool to wear a costume, what are you doing walking the streets, begging for candy? This year, there'll be a special bag of dollar store hard candy for you guys--the Milky Ways and Snickers go to the darling real trick or treaters.

And by the way, don't just stand there like an idiot, holding an open sack in front of your costumeless a**. Whatever happened to "Trick or Treat!" followed by "Thank You!" 

Stupid looking inflatables. My former next door neighbor loved those. From October to January, I had to listen to that whooshing vacuum cleaner noise all night long, right next to my bedroom window. And some people in the neighborhood deflate them during the day. Yeah, real attractive; a big old condom-like pile of rubber, spread out on your lawn. 

And parents with infants, and people with dogs? Seriously? You're thirty-five years old. You didn't even bother to wear a costume. Obviously, you're not into Halloween. Your baby gets a teething biscuit, and your dog gets a Milk Bone. Happy Halloween!

Finally, the new daylight savings time. Too much light, too late. We need darkness, people!

signed, that cranky old lady with the great Halloween decorations.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

Savage Night said:


> Pet Peeves? I guess the same as a lot of you:
> 
> Decoration thieves; hasn't happened to me yet, but every year, I read in the paper about neighbors losing Halloween (and Christmas) decorations to thieves.
> 
> ...


the inflatable part sounds a little bit like me....


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Terminal_Margaret said:


> My biggest complaint: Parents with little infants who take them out and carry a big pillowcase.
> 
> Huh? Your kid certainly isn't going to eat the candy. And you didn't even bother to dress up, or even bring the baby onto the porch, or dress the baby up.
> 
> ...


Oh my, I am so guilty of this one. I took my daughter trick or treating when she was 10 months old. but I had dressed her up in her costume and took her to visit my grandparents house in a retirement village. They insisted I take her to all their neighbors houses basically to show her off to everyone. She loved looking at all the kids in costumes. It's one of my favorite memories. Every year I put out a doll dressed in that costume.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I hate it when people think they need to "touch" stuff to find out if its real or not. Or they want to figure out how something works. I don't mind showing people how I made something, but for Pete's sake, don't mess with my stuff!!!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I think I AM with you on this and my sister would agree. But we (sigh) camly take a deep breath and tell them do not worry about not having a costume, just bloody show up.


I tell them dont worry about it. I have extra costumes here you can wear. Then they usually either show up wearing something or dont show up at all. Because most of the time they say they dont have anything because they are scared they may make an ass outta themselves. WHO CARES everyone else is dressed up !!!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

THese points are huge problems for me !!!
People who don't bother to RSVP for my Halloween party
People who do RSVP and then don't show up
People who don't pay attention to the invitation (DATE AND TIME)7 or 8 oclock does not mean 5 is ok. Im still doing finishing touches and my own costumes !!! Or i thought it was on Halloween, um no I have a 4 year old who needs to go out that night dummy!

MY NEIGHBORS SUCK NONE OF THEM DECORATE NOT BECAUSE THEY DONT BELIEVE OR DONT HAVE KIDS JUST TO FREAKING LAZY !!!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

- The last couple of years, the amount of TOTers sucked! I think it mostly had to do with foreclosed and vacant homes. 

- No one in my neighborhood goes all out and decorates like I do. There might be a good 3 or 4 houses (out of 140) that are even worth mentioning. 

- Having to put everything away - it seems like it's more work to preserve the quality of props and decorations before storing them away for the next 10 months


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

-Having a Halloween party and one of the guest gives you a hard time because you're in costume. I should have told him to leave. Next time I'll just give him a hard time for NOT coming in costume.

-Having to decide if I really want to invite co-workers to my Halloween parties and which version I should invite them to. I have one for my club friends and one that is family oriented. I really don't like work mixing with home most of the time.

-NOT being known as that Halloween guy yet......

-Having to remove a display from the yard due to it failing. And I don't mean just to replace a fuse or bulb.

-High winds!


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby" (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd have to say my peeve's about Halloween are the fact that:

~ Houses seem to be to far apart for ToTs to come to (however, for all other times of the year, that's one of the reasons for buying this house)!

~ There's only one neighbor who decorates by putting out a Pumpkin and hands out candy, the others either turn off all their lights and pretend not to be home, or actually leave home for a few hours just to avoid it! Ugghhh, oh well, I have a blast going all out!


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby" (Jan 22, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> What I hate about Halloween?
> The shear lack of halloween spirit in my neighborhood. It seems the amount of TOT'ers is declining severly.
> Never enough time,money, supplies, etc.
> The rediculous prices of props and costumes. Which is why I prefere to make my own.


I live in Central FL also and the "Spirit" is hard to come by in my neighborhood too!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

-Using on-line radio stations for Halloween music/sound effect and they play almost five minutes of commercials before continuing.

-Buying a Halloween decoration or costume and finding it $10 or more cheaper at another store! I hate those seasonal return policies!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

-Rain, Snow & Wind

-Rude trick r' treaters.

-Candy Hogs (you know the ones that dump the entire bowl in there sack) 

-Halloween haters/protesters. (its one night of the year! Let us worship the devil people!

-Crappy halloween props that are way to over priced. cough*wal-mart.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

bouncerbudz said:


> THese points are huge problems for me !!!
> People who don't bother to RSVP for my Halloween party
> People who do RSVP and then don't show up
> People who don't pay attention to the invitation (DATE AND TIME)7 or 8 oclock does not mean 5 is ok. Im still doing finishing touches and my own costumes !!! Or i thought it was on Halloween, um no I have a 4 year old who needs to go out that night dummy!
> ...


OMG. People continually do ALL of the above for my parties... or my personal favorite is when they call me 2 hours before the party, and say "is it ok if I come?" and when I say "sure!" they say something like "well I have to bring my 2 cousins who are in town too"... so I accomodate them (while im trying to get in my costume and finish stuff), and then THEY SHOW UP WITH 5 PEOPLE! WTH dude.... or they don't show up at all... both situations DRIVE ME NUTS! - I mean I've already accomodated you despite my invite telling you to RSVP at least 3 days before the party, which you got not only a printed invite to, but an evite, and an email reminding you to RSVP. I plan enough food and drinks accordingly. When people try to show up at the last minute like that, it leaves me short of food and booze, and my mommy taught me to ALWAYS have extra... last year we had 20 people show up who didn't RSVP, and we ran out of BEER (they killed a full keg), Vodka, and Rum... All we had left was water at midnight....

I totally get everything people are posting... people at last years party stole one of the skulls from my graveyard and took pictures with it all over the party. What they didn't realize was that skull was covering a piece of rebar, and then someone STOLE THE SKULL! 

One of my bigger pet peeves though is people who show up to your party either drunk or high, drink a ton more, and then cause problems! One of my oldest friends did that last year... He ended up threatening my brother (whom he had been friends with for 15 years), and then pulling a gun on my roommate after he had driven him home (I'm pretty sure thats the worst way to thank someone who drove yer drunk butt home)!! It really ruined what had been a really good evening. We no longer associate with that person btw. Lets just say... you ruin my halloween party, and youre dead to me... lol.

The other thing is people who show up to my party, and bring NOTHING, and then COMPLAIN that I didn't provide them with their CHOSEN beverage. I didn't provide an open bar this year like we did the previous year because it got WAY out of hand. We provided Already Mixed Drinks, Beer from a Keg, Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite and Water. Apparently I was a bad host for not providing an open Bar to someone who didn't PAY FOR ANYTHING. I think it's RUDE to complain about what drinks are provided at a party you didn't contribute to. I could have charged you $3 a beer at the tap, and $2 a mixed drink.... I didn't though, and you drank my booze anyways, so why are you complaining?

The final thing that SOOOOOOOOOOOOO irritates me is people who call me at 2am and ask if it's cool if they "stop by the party".... the invite says 7 or 8pm until 1am, and you call me at 2am asking if they party is still going? GTFO.... my neighbors BARELY tolerate the party til 1am... it's CERTAINLY NOT still going strong at 2am in that neighborhood. Heck, 2008 we had some lady that kept calling our cell phones (we hand out fliers to the neighbors letting them know about our party), INSISTING that at 2:30am we were blaring our music and she was gonna call the cops on us... Our music had actually been OFF for almost 90 minutes at that point... what she had been hearing was ANOTHER party about a mile away where they were BLARING really bad karaoke... LOL. 


Wow... I actually feel better now! Makes me want to do it all again! hehe.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

More Halloween pet peeves:

- Going to resale store and being told that the cool Halloween displays are NOT for sale YET. They will be on sale later. So why are you showing them now?

-Buying an animated Halloween decoration after the holiday and finding out it doesn't even work the following Halloween.

-Dancing at a nightclub during a Halloween theme and having to grab an arm of some idiot who has what looks like a needle in his hand. It turned out to be one of those annoying gag needle pens and this moron was trying to mark everyone with it without their permission. Thankfully Security escorted him out because of that.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Right after I set up my grave yard we usually have a torrential windy rain storm, then I spend the next week patching styrofoam. 

Due to vandals last year will be setting up later than usual.

Hate it when it is 89 degrees and 90 percent humidity...in October. 

Hate it when Halloween is on a week night.

Hate showing up for work on November 1st with a Halloween hangover. 

I like taking a vacation day November 1st.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

My pet peeves mostly surround one of the seven deadly sins-- GREED. I don't like:

* Parents who take little kids out ToT'ing and then, when you give the kid something good the parent says something like, "Oh, that looks like something daddy is going to have." ... Really? I mean. C'mon. I do Halloween for kids, not adults (though, anyone in costume at my house gets offered candy).

* Kids who just hold their bag out and don't say "Trick-or-Treat" or "Thank You". (Teens who do remember to say "Thank You" get extra candy at my house.)

* Kids who come to my house 7 times, but deny they've been there before. Sorry, but there are other kids who LIVE in my neighborhood who I'd like to give candy to before you lot sap me dry. (Still trying to convince my husband to let me pass out candy this year after last year's debacle.)

* In-line with the above... kids who ask for "more" after you've just given them a handful of candy (... and then venting about said cultural greed and getting blasted for trying to talk about it.)

* Kids & PARENTS without manners... that's all-encompassing (includes prop damage, etc.) Parents are the WORST! 

* Not getting very many ToT'ers or Living in an apartment or gated community.

* HOA's that limit decorating or have other stipulations. I've started just setting up the garage that day... then closing the garage when my haunt is over. I clean up in the AM.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

*Rain or wind on Halloween/day before.
*TOT's that come through the display multiple times, but expect more candy each time.
*TOT's that ask, "Can I have another candy bar for my brother?" Make your 'brother' come up here, and maybe I'll think about it!
*People who bring flashlights through the display (Obviously, they are too scared to walk in the dark...)
*People who touch the props.
*TOT's who come while it's still light outside.
*That TOT time is only about two hours out of the entire year. 

And many more that I can't think of...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

My pet peve? That from this day forward, I will have to sleep at some point.... If only I could double the time I have to get ready between now and 10/31 (only one day!?!) to actually start setting up now! Poor hubby ...poor,poor hubby....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

clowns_eat_people said:


> I don't like that most props in the store are soooo expensive and look like they could fall apart any minute.


Ditto. I've no clue how any store can charge $200 for some plastic, latex, foam & LEDs. I've seen a TON of homemade things here that look miles better & cost less than the majority of the overpriced props out there in the big box stores.

You can also add me to the wind & rain haters. The last couple of years it's been very windy & last year it was rainy. I don't even want it to be 70 degrees, I just don't want wind & rain.

Ditto on the traipsing through your stuff. I'm doing a fence this year for that reason. The kids across the street do it & I'm not afraid for my stuff, I'm afraid they'll injure themselves by falling on the wrong thing, getting caught up in wires or whatever.

As for teenagers, those are the ones that are easiest to scare for the fact that they think they _can't_ be scared. It can be done, it's not easy but it's possible.

I'm also not fond of the easy costumers. The kid that just puts on his Redskins jersey or the girl that wears her school cheerleader costume. But at least they're trying with those "costumes" which is better than no costume at all.


----------



## JoeyWaters (Oct 15, 2008)

I cannot stand the fact that teens in the neighborhood vandalizing property throughout the year cause me to not set up anything outside until the afternoon of TOT. If one of them got ahold of my props it would ruin my mood for quite some time. I am only 30, and in better physical shape than all of those kids. I wish I could see just one of them go after my stuff. I guarantee I could run 'em down.

I hate having to say 'the afternoon of TOT' because the Fayette County, KY government switches it around to accommodate for UK football and other such BS. I am guessing they will do that this year too since Halloween is on Sunday. Not to mention the fact that they have also made TOT start too early. The jack-o-lanterns don't even need lit until TOT is almost over. What fun is TOTing at 6PM when the sun is still out?

My biggest pet peeve about Halloween is that I will never be 10 years old again. But, I can still feel that indescribable magic in the air as if it really was 1990! So not all is lost.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Next Door Neighbor complaining about "Too much noise." C'mon, Man, it's Hallowe'en! Wassa matter, you got a thing about chainsaws?


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

i'd say i have a perfect halloween everyone goes out of my haunt happy and scared no punks or people saying im a satan worshipper lol thats a funny one, and other problems i see people having but the one thing i am afraid of as everyone esle is (WEATHER) luckly only 2008 light rain which didnt affect TOTS from the streets  2009 had great weather no wind clear skys.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

My Peeves are really like everyone else's, and for refrences sake I don't do a haunt, I do a Halloween Display.


No spirit in town and it takes some serious work to find any displays (Except my LV comrades here on Halloween Forum, hehe)

I'm peeved that I actually get excited when I have a 100% increase in ToT's (2!!! I got 2!!!!!!!! OMG 100% increase!! *Happy dance*)

No other People In my Condo Complex doing Halloween Decorations or ToT, not even a Jack on the front stoop.

No Costume Brigade (I have Year Old 99 cent store old chalk-y candy for them, hehehe, suckers.)

No one appreciating what I end up doing.

Stores not carrying cr2032's cheap...

All the Lighting Fixtures in my complex messing with the mood.

No place to put a fog cooler... or should I say generally not enough space

I hate, Hate, HATE ( *HATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*) Home Owners Associations.

People Accusing me of being a devil worshiper. 

People who complain that they have to wear a costume to my parties, so to "Help them" guys get Coconut Bras and Grass Skirts, and girls get "blood" stained thrift store dresses. 

No one showing up to said parties (as such I quit on the parties and help other people throw theirs)

My friends trying to compete with me for best 'display' and story... I'll be honest, I do not care, I'm not competitive about my Halloween, I'm indulging my muse, not yours. 

IDK about you guys but scene setters anger me.

My Family and Husband trying to tamper with my ideas to tame them...

My Husband suggesting that we go someplace for Halloween (unless its somewhere where Halloween is super celebrated, it isn't happening)

My husband not wearing a costume. 

Stucco. 'Nuff Said.

Vegas Winds.

 Trick or Treat. YOU HAVE TO SAY IT TO GET CANDY. I'll stand there, ask them "What do you say?" and I'll get "Please" No... on any other night, that would be right, but on Halloween you say Trick or Treat!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

People who think it's fun to chase small children down a concrete driveway, wielding a chainsaw.
People (probably the same kind as above) who throw an "in-your-face" screamng scare at a small child.
People who show up to your haunt intoxicated, stumble through and use foul language. (Thankfully this is rare)
People who complain because they have to wait a couple minutes in the que line for the group ahead of them to go through. (C'mon buddy! It's not like you have two hundred houses to visit tonight. This is the best show in town, and one of only a handful that is even handing out treats so enjoy it!)
Adults without kids who come TOT'ing. (Likely pedophiles, IMO!)
A promising weather forecast three days before, that goes south the morning of the 31st.
Carrying ten lbs. of pumpkin guts wrapped in newspaper to the trash can, only to have the paper fall apart with only a few feet to go!

I can tolerate pretty much anything else. If we didn't love it, we wouldn't do it, in spite of all the set backs and pet peeves.


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

i hate people who turn up at your door with no costume, dont even say trick or treat, and go 'what the hell is this?' when you give them candy.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

People who ask me what is your favorite holiday and then are shocked and horrified that it is Halloween. 
My birthday is in October. Family who know me very well are very aware of my love for ALL things Halloween, honestly All things, what do I get on my birthday that once again is in October*home interior spoons, avon perfume, clothes that are too big. I am real easy to buy for* Halloween stuff please anything I promise it will not disappoint. Frustrating big time.
Living on a rural route and getting zero trick or treaters.
No costumes, shoot I am decked out in orange and black the whole month of October. From my shoes to my earrings. 
Weather-you never know here.


----------



## rocketscience (Nov 17, 2009)

Having to work a 12 hour shift on Halloween and missing all the fun.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

HDawesome said:


> I think I am very different than a lot of you. I've never been too into the Macabre of Halloween. I have no interest in looking at someone who's covered in blood with their throat hanging out while I am trying to eat a sandwich that is shaped like a Pumpkin. Infants dressed up like Teddybears, Kids like PowerRangers or Transformers _(or whatever the craze is)_, even those funny Chick Magnet ones I enjoy on adults.
> 
> Someone made the 'dead' Disney princess comment, which made me laugh. I was sitting around with a couple buddies talking about Halloween and we were remarking that my one friend's friends, who were artsy musicians, would probably come with something along those lines. "Hey, who are you supposed to be?" <i>"Susan B. Anthony--- BUT DEAD!!!"</I> "Oh. That's--- lovely."
> 
> ...


I agree with you, any costume is fine by me. It is Halloween, not Horrorween. Scary is optional. And who does not like scantily clad women? Although, a costume that needs a 20 minute explanation since no one knows what it is...that is sort of stupid...but it is a costume so...

And while those kids that come without costumes is annoying, who knows why they are actually doing it? Are thier parents bible thumpin morons who refuse to let them be involved in that "devil ritual"? Are they just too poor to buy one? And if you don't give treats, then you are open for tricks. Thems the rules. 

I also do not mind those folks who use a handful of cheapie decorations. At least they are making an effort. Everyone cannot be as insane as we are, or we wouldn't feel special! I can even tolerate the inflatables, as foolish as they look.


My only peeve would be that my yard is too small and I do not have enough time to make all the things that I want to. And bad weather.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

My biggest is my Husband moaning about Halloween and what's it going to cost this year. He's already had a moan today, if he doesn't shut up he's going to end up being a corpse prop!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Weather. Rain is the worst. Wind is a close second.

Tot'ers over the age of 10 who show up in no costume. I can forgive lame costumes, as there is a rather tough neighborhood a mile away (where no one gives candy), but I don't appreciate expecting to get a piece of candy for no costume. When they say "Trick or Treat", I ask for them to do a trick, like singing the Star Spangled Banner. When they just open their bag, and say nothing, I say "Nice collection." and look at them until they say it.

People who deliberately stray off the path and wander into the graveyard, home of 64 extension cords and lights precisely placed among the stones and props there.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

O M G... UK, that is tooo funny LMBO!!!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

i agree so much with you on the trick or treating with no costume that is so lame loll.I have seen that a lot.

and also about people walking through my display touching the props,not trying to be rude but the props are to look at not for all of them to handle,and one prop last year got a broken hand because someone stepped on him,i have a walk way no reason for people to walk through my displays

and yes the wind blowing over my tombstones,now this halloween i will be moved to another home i dont know how the wind is in the area hope not to strong

well thats about it everything else i LOVEEEEEEEEEE about it


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *People complaining that they have to actually wear a costume to your Halloween party....*
> 
> Here here! What the hell do they think they're attending? Halloween equals costumes! Even the most disinterested, uncreative person can take a bedsheet and make a toga or a ghost costume. Some people are lazy though.


----------



## HakuNeko (Feb 20, 2010)

You guys, we sound like the old neighbor down the street yelling to get off the lawn while shaking our canes and muttering about kids these days.  
You have to vent somewhere though, right?


I'm going to agree with people who want to touch stuff, though. I get it if it's a really little kid who barely knows better, but otherwise... 

And then don't complain when you get fake blood on your hand! What did you expect when you reached out to feel some poor guy's brains?


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> Not being able to see other people's displays on the day of because I'm too busy with my own haunt!


LOL we never have to worry about missing out... we are the only ones who decorate to the extent we do  Everyone else has fairly simple cheesy decor out, but then again we do live in the bible belt so many people don't celebrate, BUT the ones who do know where to come on Halloween.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

Two of the peeves would really get me too. 

There are people that go all out decorating and then do not hand out candy?!?!? Seriously? That is....just weird, and not in a good way. I have never seen that before.

And there are people who come to a Halloween party and they are not in costume?!? That is also a bit odd to me. Were they from a planet that did not celebrate Halloween?

Now I have had parents bring thier kids to my kiddie party and not be in costume, although I specifically stated on the invite that only those in costume would be allowed to stay. They were pretty annoyed when I escorted them out, although I understood thier confusion. They still were not allowed to stay.


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know if this falls into this category or not. People that bring little kids to haunted attractions and then spend the whole time telling the kid "Quit crying! It's not real." Seriously does a 5 year old need to see that stuff.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanos said:


> Things I hate about Halloween (in no particular order):
> 
> TEENAGERS!!!! Mainly, the ones that can't even bother to dress up.
> Wind, ever year right before Halloween we get a 70kmh wind, yes, EVERY year!
> ...


wow...I think I just about agree with every single one here...adding, 
people who you can plainly see are home yet don't bother to answer the door
kids with no costumes wanting candy - get off my lawn( we give those kids Milkbone dog biscuits...muhuhahahah!
kids who grab handfulls of candy when told to take one or two
running out of beer on Halloween night :O
running out of candy to hand out afyer going through 20 bags and over 700 TOT's


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

My party is always in the backyard, and I have the inside of the house mostly dark with spooky music playing. My HUGE pet peeve is invariably, someone (normally my brother) will go in and turn the lights on, turn my music off, and turn on a baseball game. Yes, it's usually world series time, but If you want to watch t. v. STAY HOME! I think this year I'm going to hide the remotes and remove the lightbulbs from the lamps.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

The thing I hate the most is how dang early TOT hours are now. Last year we only had an hour of twilight and about half an hour of actual darkness for day of. I spend about two months putting together a rather extensive light show for the couple of days and it sucks that half of the TOTers don't even get to see the best part! MY FCG does not run during the day either, although I'm thinking of building another one this year with a reaper or something on it to put in front of the house that could run all day.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> What about punk 12 year olds who say how lame everything is and try to get in my actor's faces shouting "you don't scare me!" Seriously kid, who are you trying to impress?


I agree that really burns my A$$$$$, then get the hell out it's not like I am charging you anything.


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Being told I could have a nicer home if I quit buying Halloween stuff. Seriously, why would anyone want new carpet when they can buy more corpses? lol (OK so I don't have a corpse .....yet, but you get the idea lol)


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

Mandathewitch said:


> OMG. People continually do ALL of the above for my parties... or my personal favorite is when they call me 2 hours before the party, and say "is it ok if I come?" and when I say "sure!" they say something like "well I have to bring my 2 cousins who are in town too"... so I accomodate them (while im trying to get in my costume and finish stuff), and then THEY SHOW UP WITH 5 PEOPLE! WTH dude.... or they don't show up at all... both situations DRIVE ME NUTS! - I mean I've already accomodated you despite my invite telling you to RSVP at least 3 days before the party, which you got not only a printed invite to, but an evite, and an email reminding you to RSVP. I plan enough food and drinks accordingly. When people try to show up at the last minute like that, it leaves me short of food and booze, and my mommy taught me to ALWAYS have extra... last year we had 20 people show up who didn't RSVP, and we ran out of BEER (they killed a full keg), Vodka, and Rum... All we had left was water at midnight....
> 
> I totally get everything people are posting... people at last years party stole one of the skulls from my graveyard and took pictures with it all over the party. What they didn't realize was that skull was covering a piece of rebar, and then someone STOLE THE SKULL!
> 
> ...




Man, I want to go to your party!!!


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

I love Halloween and I feel bad complaining, but every time I think about the problems from the years before, I really start to get irritated. Here are some things that get me mad:

1. When I work really hard to decorate and plan a Halloween party but the people I know aren't "Halloween people" and either don't show up or show up and are a complete bore. 

2. When I have to beg, plead, bribe, and blackmail other people to dress up in costumes. I hate having to do that to people but it doesn't mean I won't. 

3. When despite my best efforts, me and my two cats and two dogs are still the only ones who are dressed up. 

4. I hate how the weeks up to Halloween goes by so slowly but the week of Halloween just flies by. 

5. The nightmares I have that Halloween somehow creeps up without my noticing and I'm rushing around the day of Halloween trying to decorate and find a costume. 

6. When I go out of my way preparing snacks and drinks for my Halloween party and then people hardly bother to touch them. 

7. Not knowing a single other person who shares my passion for Halloween. I'm tired of always trying to get people into the Halloween spirit and it not working. It's a very depressing and lonely feeling. 


All of that being said, I'm lucky to live in a neighborhood that has a lot of children and people who decorate. In my community, the week of Halloween, there are multiple Halloween festivals. Surprisingly, the best Halloween carnival around is held by the local Catholic church. Every Halloween night, the hours when the kids are trick-or-treating is a blur. I spend a ton of money on candy and always end up with little to no leftovers the day after.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I can relate to the boring part. LOL I have long ago decided that Halloween is for me. Happy Birthday to ME month! Ha because that is the ONLY way to get through it. 

I have to decorate to my standards and what I like, and do what I want to do. Seriously, I don't care anymore if people are no fun and don't want to participate. Participatory people are more fun, but you are NOT going to kill my good time! Especially for Halloween. As for the no fun people that may show up at our house... Well, they can join in a game, food or other kinds of fun. Why would anyone NOT want to do anything when they showed up in the first place. 

I think a lot people have lost sight on how to have fun anymore and it is disappointing. People just need to relax a bit and chill. I think we all can get so caught up in doing things a certain way, our busy schedules, rushing around and especially money. There are ways to fix these things and there is a time to just LET GO! That is my pet peeve. We are just too intense these days! Have a little fun. Just Sayin'. 

J


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

People who walk by 2 hours before my party is supposed to start when I'm frantically trying to rewire, repair or finalize my display and they want to ask how everything was made and how it works. 

I don't mind showing you but can you come back tomorrow. I'm in the middle of a crisis here!

Oh yeah - teenagers who think they can ring the doorbell at 10:30 and expect candy. It's happened.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

When you are showing your brother a cool beaker that holds over a gallon of liquid you just bought for my new mad lab display. And he says "you need to stop spending so much money", my reply was "it's my money". Hey thats why I have two jobs and work at least 56 hours a week 40hrs at a insurance office and 16hrs cleaning/shopping/serving at a Lawyers house which is very physical work. I don't ask him to borrow money from him why should he worry about how I spend my money. Phweeee I am glad I got that off my chest I feel much better now.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

oh mine is DEF the teens that throw things at my actors, tear up my displays - one year they took about my skelelton and used the bones as a football.  

I have great friends who love to party and dress up and help with food and all - so that's never a problem. 

It's the damned kids!!! LOL


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Teens/adults ToTing...I don't get it? Teens, I could be swayed as long as they're in costume and polite, but adults? Really? The town I grew up in had an age limit on ToTing, no one over 13, period. That said, I have a soft spot for mentally challenged people who still like to ToT. That, I can understand, and I don't mind that a bit.

Van/truckloads of people who live nowhere near our neighborhood, coming in such massive groups that they completely freak out my autistic son, each one of them demanding to be served first (and in a language I don't understand, usually), and asking for what they want out of the candy mix. I don't think so! I long for a gated subdivision!

ToTing in daylight. By the time night comes, I'm nearly out of candy from the aforementioned two pet peeves, and I buy A LOT. I spend more on candy, than anything else, and it's just your run-of-the-mill stuff from Wal-Mart, not cool candy like Oriental Trading Co. carries.

Nevada Day. Yay, we're a state! Wonderful! Have your freakin school's out holiday on a DIFFERENT DAY. You mess up my Halloween every year, Mr. Governor. Change it!  OK, so that's not going to happen, but none of the others are going to change either.

I had to resort to cordoning off my scene, to keep ToTs (and their apparently blind parents?) out of it. Styrofoam tombstones are not stomp-proof. Think about it!

Wind/rain/thieves ruining my display, and not having enough time to set it up anyway.

Cool props that are miniature sized. By that I mean like 2-3 feet tall. How scary is that? Is it going to bite my knee? What's the point?

I dislike crappy merchandise too, but it sometimes gives me ideas for making something better, and cheaper. 

Having more ideas than I have resources and/or space for.

I swear that NONE of our stores had anything decent left over after Halloween last year. For the first year ever, I bought *nothing*. It was so sad! I might even cry now!


----------



## snowbaby (Aug 9, 2010)

Definitely the teenagers who play the "all this is lame, I'm not scared" card. We had to kick some out year before last, they were coming in getting in all my helpers faces and just being stupid. Hubby escorted them out. "somewhat nicely". ; ) 

We moved to a new neighborhood last year and NO ONE in the neighborhood decorates!!! We were the only ones!! Didn't have any theft or anything like that, but did have some stupid teenagers bust a pumpkin on our porch. Really? What's the purpose. I just used it to my advantage..pumpkin guts! We are doing bigger and better yard stuff this year, and I'm a little concerned with vandalism. It's a fancier, more secluded neighborhood than our old house...but seem to have some bratty teenagers in the area. We will see how it goes.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Terra beat me to it. It's only one day!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

nicnacnikki said:


> 3. When despite my best efforts, me and my two cats and two dogs are still the only ones who are dressed up.


That made me chuckle, I want to see a pic of you all dressed up together!

BevAnn, The ungrateful little sods, you put in all that effort and they ruin things... you should squirt them with a hosepipe.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

1. Pouring sweat on my face when I get in costume.

2. Its only one day a year.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine are catagorized but not in any particular order.

*Trick-or Treaters*

ones without a costume.
ones that have a lame costume. "Hey its Pinhead, Jason, & Freddy....wearing Reboks"!?
ones that don't bother to say TOT and still expect candy.
ones that come in a group of 5 and think that if one person says TOT it covers the whole group.
ones who think the whole point of Halloween is to see who can get the most candy AKA "Pillowcasers".
Teenagers. I hate to say "Arn't you a little old for this"? They usualy say "Arn't YOU a little old for this.

*PROPS*

When you plan a prop from start to finish and find out at a critical point that your design
is flawed, or the motor you were going to use is burned out etc.

Folks who want to know how you did every little detail in your haunt or projects. *For the love of the Great Pumpkin people. When your face to face with a 10 foot tall green head floating in a collum of billowing purple smoke and massive plumes of flame, PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE, pay no attention to the man behaind the curtain!!*

People that think you bought all your props. They have no clue just how much work go's into makeing your own.

Finding something at a large Halloween store that looks eerily like something you made from scratch the year before. You just know the guy who designed that drove by your house last year.

*COSTUMES*

People (females) who wear the "sexy nurse" outfit whos body type is...lets just say less than what it could be. I'm trying to be nice about this so heres a bit of advice, If you look like the model on the package by all means buy and wear the costume. If you look like buffet bar place looses money whenever you show up, please go with a different choice.

Pimps and Ho's costumes. Sorry if I'm showing my age but when I was growing up a pimp was a man who had a group of women whom he refered to as his stable and made them preform sex acts on strangers for money that they didn't even get to keep. If they failed at said task they were beaten. A ho was a woman with incredibly low sense of self worth who preformed said acts. What are you actualy saying when you and your signifigant other show up in these type of costumes? That your to lazy to get a job to provide for your family and you like to degrade women? Or your a promiscuous female who could care less what she does with strangers or what strangers do with her? USE YOUR HEAD PEOPLE! Pimp and Ho costumes are lame and unimaginative at best and promote an abhorent lifestyle at least. Especialy if the female is 8 months pregnant...which I have seen and still cant burn the image out of my mind.

I'm sure I have a few more but my head hurts. I'll post more as I think of them.

Marc V.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Kids all wanting to be the same thing. No imagination, no originality. If I had 1 Hannah Montanna a few years ago I had 12.

Weather related issues. destroys props, gives parents an excuse to not take their kids oit TOTing.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

ravenworks69 said:


> I hate to say "Arn't you a little old for this"? They usualy say "Arn't YOU a little old for this. Marc V.


One is never to old for Halloween--but can be too old for TOT'ing. 

LMAO on the Pimps/Hos!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

ravenworks69 said:


> Kids all wanting to be the same thing. No imagination, no originality. If I had 1 Hannah Montanna a few years ago I had 12.


Well, in all fairness, Hannah Montana *IS* a pretty scary Halloween costume!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

ravenworks69 said:


> People that think you bought all your props. They have no clue just how much work go's into makeing your own.


seriously!! We spend all year building stuff, and then people go "where can I buy that?"... 'umm you can't. I made it'... "no seriously, where'd you buy that?".... 


I had forgotten about the people who show up early to the party. Invite says 7pm-1am, and they show up at 5:30... I'm not even in costume yet! Heck, we just finished setting up 10 minutes ago, and you think I'm ready to feed/water and entertain you? I had 10 people show up between 6 and 7 in 2008, and I wasn't in costume yet..I was in a FILTHY tshirt and shorts from laying the black light reactive flooring...my gorgeous costume waiting for me upstairs. And of course you can't say "hey, help yourself"... because you haven't put out the food or booze yet! if my invite says 7pm, please show up at 7pm, and AFTER that... It means I'm not ready til then...

I threw my sister in law a baby shower last weekend... invite says "12pm-4pm"... I had people showing up at 10:30am... I'm like... wth... I'm not even done setting up the games people... Food wasn't finished, Drinks got ignored, and the games ended up feeling disorganized, because I didn't get to finish setting up properly and had to rush to finish stuff...

I also hate ToT's showing up at 3pm on Halloween.... Dude, I don't care if your 10 mos. old or 15 yrs old... come back when it's dark. I don't hand out candy before 5pm. period.


----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

GhostMagnet said:


> Living on a military base at Halloween. No one decorates- beyond the tasteful wreath and pumpkin. And TOT hours are 6-8. Two hours. Too sad.


 

I decorate and make a yard haunt every year in Military housing either on base or off. If not here to do it the family at least decorates the outside a bit.

Last year was great and we had a lot of TOTs including some from out in town!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

GhostMagnet: I get TOT's between 6-8 too! they seem to vanish into thin air after 8pm. Worst of all this years Halloween falls on the Sunday, after they've been off school for a week and they'll all be going back the next day. I have a feeling we'll get less this year...knowing my luck we'll have rain too... I curse you British weather ..grrrrrrr!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pumpkin King said:


> I have a few-
> 
> - I hate it when people don't appriciate what I do.
> - Getting called a devil worshiper by my religious neighbors lol
> ...



*I understand. *
"people don't appriciate what I do..."
"....a devil worshiper by my religious neighbors."

....though they have not quite labled me, "devil worshiper," some of them don't "get it." So, I get strange looks & comments, sometimes. Then again, I have others who love it and always make it a point to come down and look (they are usually older people).

I don't let the others bother me & I just have a good time, that's what it's all about anyway.  *H1*


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't quite agree with being "too old" to trick or treat. I am not sure how going door to door to get candy has an age cap?? I mean, I can understand if you are 35 and look it. But I have had adults with their kids that asked for a piece of candy or said they were going to eat some of their kids candy. 

I am 25 and seriously look 18. I am also like 5'9 and that is the average height of most teenagers. I could easily trick or treat and no one would know. Same with my sister, she is 21 and looks 16. My sisters generation is even shorter and younger looking. I went trick or treating until I was 18, the only reason I don't do it now is because I do my yard haunt. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as you WEAR A COSTUME. 

Not wearing a costume and asking for candy is just silly. 

One of the only pet peeves I have is there is never enough time to decorate and Halloween day goes by WAY too fast. I think that's why I like to stretch it out over a month and a half.

Not enough trick or treators either!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

adam said:


> I don't quite agree with being "too old" to trick or treat. I am not sure how going door to door to get candy has an age cap?? ....adults with their kids that asked for a piece of candy or said they were going to eat some of their kids candy.
> ... I went trick or treating until I was 18, the only reason I don't do it now is because I do my yard haunt. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as you WEAR A COSTUME.....there is never enough time to decorate and Halloween day goes by WAY too fast. I think that's why I like to stretch it out over a month and a half.Not enough trick or treators either!


*Adam*, I agree with you on all points made...especially the age cap. You dress up, it's fine by me. I have an elderly lady (she has to ride one of those little scooters) that trick or treats at my house. Her nurse waits at the end of the drive and she'll have her witch hat on and say "trick or treat" just like the kids.....she looks like she is having a ball...and I think it's great!  *H1*


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

We purchased 3 foot fencing to put around our display - spent a ton, and people still hoist their kids into the display (ours is 100 feet long!!) with wires EVERYWHERE - lights and strobes EVERYWHERE - and parents lift the kids over the fence so they can get their pictures. Last year I screamed at some woman "What the He11 do you think the fence is for, lady?" Do you want your kids to be miniaturized fried skeletons in my props - I sure could use some more!!" What morons!! Then, Halloween day, some father dressed as Beatlejuice jumps the fence to pose amongst all my moving props!! I'm screaming from the front door, my husband had a major fit on the guy, "The fence is to keep the kids out, you moron, I didn't think I had to instruct the adults!!" Biggest peeve, I hate that, hours upon hours of preparation and the idiots think they can jump it for a picture. It's THREE FEET TALL - no kidding - and people still try to get over it!! (I have vented!!)


----------



## October1980 (Aug 21, 2010)

We always have these vehicles show up in our neighborhood from who knows where. It looks like a clown car with the amount of kids getting out. None of which speak any English either. Are you kidding me?! Maybe this year I'll dress up as Immigration Services.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

October1980 said:


> We always have these vehicles show up in our neighborhood from who knows where. It looks like a clown car with the amount of kids getting out. None of which speak any English either. Are you kidding me?! Maybe this year I'll dress up as Immigration Services.


LOL! 
Actually, for a lot of the immigrant kids, it's exposing them to our culture and traditions. Make them feel welcome and you'll have customers for the next few years. But first tell them they must say Trick or Treat in English and show prove of citizenship!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

October1980 said:


> We always have these vehicles show up in our neighborhood from who knows where. It looks like a clown car with the amount of kids getting out. None of which speak any English either. Are you kidding me?! Maybe this year I'll dress up as Immigration Services.


You dont happen to live in Arizona do you? (jk)


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Ha ha, great venting, tlc!!


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

adam said:


> I don't quite agree with being "too old" to trick or treat. I am not sure how going door to door to get candy has an age cap?? I mean, I can understand if you are 35 and look it. But I have had adults with their kids that asked for a piece of candy or said they were going to eat some of their kids candy.
> 
> I am 25 and seriously look 18. I am also like 5'9 and that is the average height of most teenagers. I could easily trick or treat and no one would know. Same with my sister, she is 21 and looks 16. My sisters generation is even shorter and younger looking. I went trick or treating until I was 18, the only reason I don't do it now is because I do my yard haunt. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as you WEAR A COSTUME.
> 
> ...


Being an adult and asking for candy is just silly. If you need candy that bad, go to the store and buy it yourself. Just because you can get away with it, doesn't mean you should. Not that I ever turn anyone away. If you show up at my door and say the magic phrase I will drop candy into your bag, but the word "pathetic" may cross my mind.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> GhostMagnet: I get TOT's between 6-8 too! they seem to vanish into thin air after 8pm. Worst of all this years Halloween falls on the Sunday, after they've been off school for a week and they'll all be going back the next day. I have a feeling we'll get less this year...knowing my luck we'll have rain too... I curse you British weather ..grrrrrrr!


Oh I don't think you'll get less, but I do think they'll come earlier  so they can finish earlier, get home earlier, and get to bed earlier. I remember when I was a kid, we always LOVED it when Halloween fell on a Friday or Saturday (I still do, btw). I wish, by some magical way (or by some spell  it would only always fall on a Friday or Saturday. Even now, as an adult, I take days off work for it!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *I understand. *
> "people don't appriciate what I do..."
> "....a devil worshiper by my religious neighbors."
> 
> ...


Way to stay positive!!! And you're right, having a good time is what it's all about!!


----------



## ServantofTwilight (Apr 4, 2010)

1. Trick or Treaters who don't dress up.
2. People who dress up their house all cutsy.
3. People who bring their tiny children to our haunted yard but then are mad that it is scary.
4. That there are really no good Halloween specials on TV anymore.
5. That stores like Walmart and target rarly have any good decorations.
6. That the SpiritHalloween store that opens during the season isn't there permantly.
7. That cool halloween decorations are super expencive. I understand they are out to make money but some of the prices are crazy.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

To Adam and Halloweenie1--

In response to the trick or treaters and age-cap, sure, if a parent with their child asked for a piece, I'd have no problem giving it to them. And if a cute old lady on a scooter came by, no problem there either. 

I just think that after a certain age, one, just like Jaege said, if you want candy, buy it yourself. For instance, imagine a group of 25 yr. olds (whether they look it or not), comes to your door. You don't buy candy for the ones old enough to buy their own. And two, when you hit a certain age, there are A LOT more fun things you could be doing on Halloween rather than TOT'ing. Go do those--Halloween is a HUGE AND GREAT holiday--you shouldn't tether yourself to just TOT'ing for life. ...It's like when you're a kid, you love games like Checkers and Goldfish and stuff. But you only play them till you get older and grow into other things--that's how I view TOT. It's like, going door to door for candy can only be so much fun for only so long--then eventually, your tastes change.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't understand what's wrong with cutesy or non-scary Halloween decorations. It may not be your style, but some people might not want blood and gore splattered all over their yards. Halloween doesn't automatically = horror. There are a lot of different styles for Halloween decor, and I applaud anyone who displays it, no matter which style they choose. It still puts a smile on my face when I see someone flying a cartoon Frankenstein flag on their porch. At least it's _something_. Which is a heck of a lot better than some people.

My Halloween pet peeves:
- People that show up to my party early. I don't care if it's only 10 minutes early. I'm. Not. Ready.
- People who don't appreciate how much work goes into planning and executing a successful Halloween party.
- People who don't RSVP. I make it easy. Just click a button. It's not hard.
- People who show up 3 hours into the party, or leave after only an hour. It just burns me up when people are just floating in and out randomly, and I only have about 15 people in the house at any given time, when it should have been at least 30 throughout the night if everyone was there together.
- People who don't have respect for mine or my sister's houses. It's nice that you have blood all over you.. But did you consider what that would do to our furniture before you sat down? Or what about when you clumsily decided to spill an entire cup of red punch onto our beige carpet 5 minutes after I open the buffet? (Same person, btw)
- People who feel that it's ok to turn down my stereo that's playing the Halloween mix CDs I worked so hard on, then turning up the TV and just sitting around being boring.
- Boring guests. Seriously. If I invite you to a Halloween party and put all this work into it, the least you could do is try to have a little fun.
- Guests you bring awkward friends no one else knows. It kind of puts a damper on everything. I'm going to have to do something about this this year.. It's the same people who do it every time.
- Not wearing a costume to my party. Really pisses me off after all the work I've done, you can't even bother to put on some shaggy clothes and dirty up your face.

- Not getting enough trick-or-treaters at my house. This is seriously one of the requirements when I'm looking for a house of my own.. NEIGHBORHOOD WITH BIG HALLOWEEN SPIRIT AND LOTS OF TRICK-OR-TREATERS!
- The majority of (the 8-10) trick-or-treaters we get being dressed as cheerleaders, wearing football jerseys, or being something stupid/no costume at all.

- The Halloween magic has basically been wiped off of television.
- I NEED MORE HALLOWEEN FOOD NETWORK & HGTV SHOWS.

- Spending too much money.
- October not being long enough.
- No one really appreciating the holiday as much as I do.

And my biggest..
- My dad thinking I'm a freak for wanting to put up indoor Halloween decor mid-September. Like, he seriously throws a fit and thinks people are going to think we're Satanists. Of course, he's a jerk.. So..


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Biggest pet peeve of all besides uncooprative weather is that Halloween is not as global as other holidays. Some countries have versions of what Americans call Halloween, Mexico- Day of the dead, England- Guy Fawkes Night (more like July 4th but hey..) 

Halloween as most of us know it has been so "Americanized" that alot of people don't know where the traditions of it came from. It was the Irish who came up with jack-o-lanterns using turnips, not pumpkins, English kids going door to door asking "penny for the Guy"? etc.

I just wish the whole globe could cellebrate Halloween on the scale we (Americans) do.

Marc V.


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

*Coat over Costume*

I hated getting all dressed up (typically as Batman), and then having to wear a winter coat over it because of the cold! Ha! Bah! Not exactly what the "caped crusader" had in mind.


----------



## Kraig25 (Oct 15, 2007)

Biggest pet peeve:

Having to wait till Halloween day to set most of my things out because they might get stolen if I set them up any sooner.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

ServantofTwilight said:


> 1. Trick or Treaters who don't dress up.
> 2. People who dress up their house all cutsy.
> 3. People who bring their tiny children to our haunted yard but then are mad that it is scary.
> 4. That there are really no good Halloween specials on TV anymore.
> ...


Totally agree on 2 and 3


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Kraig25 said:


> Biggest pet peeve:
> 
> Having to wait till Halloween day to set most of my things out because they might get stolen if I set them up any sooner.


Same here, not because of thieves because nobody else puts stuff up for Halloween and the Husband said "if you put it out early people will think you're mad"...(like they don't already)


----------



## Kraig25 (Oct 15, 2007)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Same here, not because of thieves because nobody else puts stuff up for Halloween and the Husband said "if you put it out early people will think you're mad"...(like they don't already)


LOL. 
My neighborhood knows I go all out for Halloween so no one has every complained plus I don't care if they think I'm nuts..LOL!

I put my Cemetery up at the beginning of October. I have not had a tombstone stolen yet but those are easily replaced.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

tlc102462 said:


> We purchased 3 foot fencing to put around our display - spent a ton, and people still hoist their kids into the display (ours is 100 feet long!!) with wires EVERYWHERE - lights and strobes EVERYWHERE - and parents lift the kids over the fence so they can get their pictures. Last year I screamed at some woman "What the He11 do you think the fence is for, lady?" Do you want your kids to be miniaturized fried skeletons in my props - I sure could use some more!!" What morons!! Then, Halloween day, some father dressed as Beatlejuice jumps the fence to pose amongst all my moving props!! I'm screaming from the front door, my husband had a major fit on the guy, "The fence is to keep the kids out, you moron, I didn't think I had to instruct the adults!!" Biggest peeve, I hate that, hours upon hours of preparation and the idiots think they can jump it for a picture. It's THREE FEET TALL - no kidding - and people still try to get over it!! (I have vented!!)


*
That is pretty awful, I am sorry to hear that.*

I can't believe even with a fence? I have a few kids (usually boys 7-12) every year, walk directly into my grave yard, (right in front of me and their parents), that kick at the props. I guess they are scared of them or want to see if it's real? I ask them to quit and they usually do.

But I did have some skeleton hands coming out of the ground in front of a tombstone one year and a boy proceeded to stomp the heck out of them. The parents just ignored him. I happened to see him doing it. So, I asked him nicely to please stop. He did not acknowledge me, so I had to get firm (but I did not yell) to get his attention. He finally stopped and gave me a look of contempt. I am not really sure what was wrong? People are funny, I guess....

I have thought about putting up a fence....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I had saved about 25..*

Advertising pens with "Ravens Grin " on them for some special occassion (Gave away the other 1,000s.)
The special day (as I saw it) was a small boy's birthday party seeing the house.
I stood at the exit handing each boy one of the pens..one boy took the pen as we made eye contact he took both of his hands and proceeded to twist the pen back and forth till he twisted it into two pieces!
Then he said, 
"Can I have another one!?"

As far as Halloween items getting messed with..I believe there is a certain "Bad-Boy" attitude prevailent with the "I scared you" part of Halloween. 
"You scared me, so I get to mess with, molest, steal your stuff." Which is an extremely bad-juvenille way of seeing this world, but unfortunately sometimes too common.
Most of my outdoor props are fairly thick steel, welded, bolted together. "Go ahead, punch the face hard!" Do some damage! (to Yourself!)


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Uptight people who give me snooty looks because I'm a ToTing teenager! I'm in costume, I'm polite, say Trick-or-Treat and thank you, don't curse or pick on the little kids, so why is my candy-collecting such a big deal to you? I could be parading drunkenly down the street in a skimpy costume with half-naked boys like most teenagers in my town if you prefer. >: (


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I would hate it if people disregarded fences, too. I haven't had much trouble since I started cordoning my cemetery off with rope (the next year I'm able to decorate, it will be light grey chain, easy to see in the dark). 

The horribly bratty "we have no rules at our house" next door neighbor kids thought they could duck under the rope, but got a quick "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT!!" noise to let them know that wasn't going to happen. Who knew a non-word could be so effective. 

People like to have their picture taken with my 7 ft tall skeletal executioner, so I put him near the edge of the scene so that they can. I haven't had anyone try to "get in" with him yet, so I guess I'm among the lucky ones so far.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

^^Lol *SpookySarah*, my daughters & I (they're now both in Junior High) were just having this discussion recently. The older one was complaining about the lack of good, basic costumes that hadn't been 'tarted up' in some way. I told her the best way to deal with it is to not give them her money & make a costume of her own, & that I'd help. She's rather excited now about scouring thrift stores &/or making something. 

As to TOT's having to be under a certain age, I just feel that if they're coming around & enjoying the night out in the neighborhood with friends, then that's fine by me. Usually we give candy to just about everyoe who comes by (even moms & dads walking their little TOTs) & we have been fortunate to only get gratitude & glad responses from most. 

Yes, we get the older kids/teens that aren't in costume & just thrust out their bag in expectation, but once I coax them with a, "so if I don't hear the magic words for a treat, I get to play a trick on you?", they usually say "Trick or Treat". 

My main thing is it's all for fun, and even with the irratations, that's what I'm in it for.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

1) Duplicate costumes. I imagine we are going to see 500 Buzz Lightyears.
2) Family from out of town who want to visit and see the set-up. I know they are curious because I work on it year round, but last thing I need the week before the 31st is to entertain family.
3) Fog machines that decide they don't want to fire at a critical moment.
4) Broken black light bulbs (seams like every year I have to replace them).
5) Missing equipment/supplies. I know I packed them the year before but they are MIA now (probably has something to do with the kids).
6) I'm a little bummed that retailers are making it easy for anyone to build a haunt now. It used to be unique to have a set-up. I guess I will have to step it up a level.
7) November 1st.

-----

On the flip side I really enjoy:
1) Teenagers who are scared stiff.
2) The pure joy of setting up a haunt.
3) A new addition to the haunt.
4) Just watching people in awe of the displays.
5) Testing different scenarios and lighting to get the best effect.
6) And on and on.... - Got to love Halloween!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*!*



crxy said:


> To Adam and Halloweenie1--
> 
> In response to the trick or treaters and age-cap, sure, if a parent with their child asked for a piece, I'd have no problem giving it to them. And if a cute old lady on a scooter came by, no problem there either.
> 
> I just think that after a certain age, one, just like Jaege said, if you want candy, buy it yourself. For instance, imagine a group of 25 yr. olds (whether they look it or not), comes to your door. You don't buy candy for the ones old enough to buy their own. And two, when you hit a certain age, there are A LOT more fun things you could be doing on Halloween rather than TOT'ing. Go do those--Halloween is a HUGE AND GREAT holiday--you shouldn't tether yourself to just TOT'ing for life. ...It's like when you're a kid, you love games like Checkers and Goldfish and stuff. But you only play them till you get older and grow into other things--that's how I view TOT. It's like, going door to door for candy can only be so much fun for only so long--then eventually, your tastes change.


Hi *CRXY*,

I can see your point.

But for me, it would be fine..._*even*_ if they were 25. I don't believe every person that still likes to go "trick or treating" is an imature person who is too cheap to buy their own candy. 

In fact, I think the world would be a much better place actually, if more grown-ups did. (I mean how crabby can you be enjoying candy and having fun!?) 

How often as adults are we allowed to express our more creative child-like side openly, without ridicule? I think alot of us here, on Forum are "playing" and having a great time with Halloween. Some make props, crafts, decorating, etc. So, someone likes to dress up and "trick or treat." I don't really see a difference. If they are dressed up, and are polite, it's not a problem for me. 

You are certainly welcome to your beliefs. I do understand where you are coming from; I just don't have the same perspective on this subject. 

*Thanks! Take care..*  *H1*


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

WHAT I HATE:

*PRECIPITATION!
*People who come through the display repeatedly, which I like, but expect another round of candy with each trip... 
*People who have to touch everything they see. 
*People who bring flashlights into my haunt, and think they are very "brave" when they point it at the CD players and mechanisms that make props operate. This year I am posting, "NO LIGHT SOURCES!" at the entrance!

WHAT I LOVE:

*Pounding cornstalks into the ground.
*Merrily wrapping light strings around cornstalks along the trail.
*Putting up all of the decorations.
*Creating lighting and music for all of the scenes.
*Halloween.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"You have too much time on your hands!"*

Don't we all hate to hear this? Especially from a drunk? A drunk whose butt holds down a barstool 35 hours or more EVERY WEEK!?
(Look at that scary Halloween butt you have been cultivating!")
"Will it be exploding soon?"
I quit keeping track of the time I use to make the things I make many years ago and it really doesn't matter if something takes 3 hours, 3 days , 3 months or 3 years to complete, when it's done, it's done and probably more unique and special for it.
My haunted house is also a haunted house tourist attraction open year-round. Tourists come to see and experience different things, I have made different things here. End of story.
Have you wore out that barstool yet?
hahahahah!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

On the subject of adult TOTers....I would rather they stay home and pass out candy. I feel bad for how many houses these kids have to pass up just to get to the one or two on my street. The only excuse I hear from these people is "Oh I don't want to have to get up and answer the door all night" GET REAL...it's not that hard!!!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

For me personally, the age-cap comes into play when I see how disappointed the actual children are, when I've run out of candy due to huge groups of kids who are clearly high schoolers and adults have come through ahead of them. One day you will likely see this disappointment for yourself, and understand where I come from.

I spend more on candy than anything else, period. In fact, when it comes to decorations, I prefer to make my own, or buy small and inexpensive things to enhance what I already have. Yet, I run out of candy every single year due to these large groups of people who could be doing something else. No one said do something "worse". Making good choices is always up to the individual. Perhaps if there is nothing better to do, a group should get together to encourage the adults of the community to host a cool party for the older "kids", so that the little ones can actually enjoy their holiday instead of being turned away everywhere, told that there's just nothing left for them.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I like for the teens to trick or treat. I think it is a good thing for them to dress up and get candy door to door before their childhood years are truly over. The problem is that some teens can be irresponsible to say the very least. I think that is where things get stupid and unfortunately sometimes destructive. Bad thing is. as seen in a previous post, there are young kids who will go destructo with their parents watching. A lot of teens will TOT then go to parties.

Anyway, have you guys thought about giving tricks instead of treats? LOL I think it would be funny and have considered it. Or maybe something used (e.g. a plastic cup (sm), a used marker or what about a pair of holey socks that you were going to throw out anyway?) I wouldn't do anything too bad, you don't want to piss off a hormonal teen. You could just give out something they would not want so that they do NOT come back. 

Cheap treats could be an original or written with author listed halloween poem printed on a small paper (like 20 to a sheet). You could do fortunes this way too that are passed out. you could give out found rocks like on Charlie Brown or the like. Just Sayin'

As far as adult TOTers... That is weird. Enough said. Get a job or something. 

I agree with Deadna about the lazy butts that won't get off the couch and socialize. They don't have to even decorate just get out prop up a chair outside if you have to and meet your neighbors or something.

I have to ADD another pet peeve here. I cannot stand STICKERS! That is the MOST frustrating thing in the whole world when you want to work in the yard and set stuff up and have stickers. The little things get caught on your shoes pants and forget about anything else when one of those little suckers gets caught in or on a sock! Ugh! We are working on getting them out, but it takes time. A LOT of time so we have to deal as we go. J


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> For me personally, the age-cap comes into play when I see how disappointed the actual children are, when I've run out of candy due to huge groups of kids who are clearly high schoolers and adults have come through ahead of them. One day you will likely see this disappointment for yourself, and understand where I come from.
> 
> I spend more on candy than anything else, period. In fact, when it comes to decorations, I prefer to make my own, or buy small and inexpensive things to enhance what I already have. Yet, I run out of candy every single year due to these large groups of people who could be doing something else. No one said do something "worse". Making good choices is always up to the individual. Perhaps if there is nothing better to do, a group should get together to encourage the adults of the community to host a cool party for the older "kids", so that the little ones can actually enjoy their holiday instead of being turned away everywhere, told that there's just nothing left for them.


I have a trick for you, when I get low on candy which is usually later in the evening I will have 20 or 30 pieces in a bowl. I will shuffle the candy around in the bowl acting like I am grabbing candy and then make a fist (like I have candy). Then I reach in the TOT bag like I am dropping candy in the bag. I know I know that's kind of bad but it is called "trick or treat" and after handing out 245 gift bags with toys and candy in them by 8:30 p.m. I don't feel that bad.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I have another one........

Going to websites that claim they are giving a REALLY good deal (Clearance price, lowest price on the internet) only to see that their prices are a joke when one actually shops around during the season. It's kinda like a jewelry store jacking up the original price and then offering 60% off of it making you think you got a real deal!

Just saying.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

- Halloween stores not having whats online
- People not decorating houses
- People who turn off their lights, even though they're home


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mernards jacking up their after halloween merchandise before slapping on a 1/2 off sale. com'n store, don't you think we check prices out. geesh


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Sidnami said:


> I have another one........
> 
> Going to websites that claim they are giving a REALLY good deal (Clearance price, lowest price on the internet) only to see that their prices are a joke when one actually shops around during the season. It's kinda like a jewelry store jacking up the original price and then offering 60% off of it making you think you got a real deal!
> 
> Just saying.


Or the ones that give you a great price but charge you large for shipping so it ends up being the regular price or even higher.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My biggest one is people who turn on their porch light on TOT night and then not give out candy. There are a couple of houses around here do that


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Having props I have spent months working on fail on Halloween 
Thieves and vandals


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I must admit, I do think there is an age when you should'nt be knocking on doors trick or treating. Teenagers in Osama or Saddam card masks, trying to terrorise the neighborhood are not cute or funny!! My daughter did her last TOT last year, she's nearly 13 and I feel she's too old, now she can help me hostess my humble little haunt, we'll still have our Halloween tea party and her mates can come along, so she won't miss out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

or when you buy something not that big, and they charge you an arm and a leg for actual shipping, and it is actual shipping, because they packed it in a humongous box. for petes sake, find a smaller box, or cut the box down to size.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

*Michaels horrible selection in 2010 (They had literally ONE Gemmy item - the dancing ghost..)
*Wal-Mart's horrible selection in 2010 (But I did like the light-up portraits and a few of their scene setters.)
*Big Lots' high prices in 2010 (same items at Walgreens for much less)
*When people manage to not see the huge, lit up haunt in your front yard, and they just walk up the driveway.
*Companies or stores that charge FAR too much for Halloween props and decorations...this makes me mad.
*People who don't give out candy. Seriously, a bag of candy and a smile cost about $3. If you can't do that, you're an idiot. :/


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

2 oversized teenage boys and their annoying girlfriends who tear through your haunt overreacting and pulling walls down so you have to shuts down for 15 minutes and redo the half of it! 

Luckily my 6' 5" brother in-law, a Marine from New York was helping and he scared the crap out of them when he yelled at them for being idiots!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

-Halloween not being big in australia (or at least in my part- we're the only house in our town to decorate our yard for the day)

-Stores having 'cutesy' decorations and props..... its meant to be scary!

-Good decorations that are imported cost soo much!

-Having our religous neighbours putting on christian music really loudly when we start to build our front yard graveyard.

-people complaining to me that I shouldn't celebrate halloween in australia - ''it's an american holiday'' then having to give then a history lesson on the origins of halloween.

-spending lots of money and time on preparing food to have it hardly eaten and the displays not appreciated.

-not having ToT's at all


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Ahh, a "get it off your chest" thread! I've got a few gripes that have accumulated over the years... 

-Grown-ups who walk right into the yard haunt (of course like everyone's it's filled with electrical cords, lights, fragile tombstones, jerry-rigged props, etcetcetc) to take pics next to some prop (somehow they're usually taking pics of each other not their kids, fergawdsakes). That's why we built the pvc fence so many years ago, not to add to the look of the haunt- and yet, we still get some adults trying to do this by making an end run around the fence! Just ask, People, we'll guide you around all the cords, lights, sprinkler heads camouflaged with faux rocks, etc. into a safe area for some photos! I should add that we have never had kids do this without asking, only their parents.

-All our current neighbors are really great, but in 2010 we did have several (I counted 5) large SUVs loaded with kids & grownups that pulled up out of nowhere- nice kids, grownups eh, not so much. The moms all decided to park right in front of our yard & go to a party at the end of the block (one even was partially blocking our driveway). We finally had to go down there to ask them (very politely) to move their vehicles so TOTs could actually see our haunt (common courtesy lacking there, or am I being just too old-fashioned for the times?!?!)

-I'm with those upthread who *hate *the ridiculously high store merchandise mark-ups leading up to Halloween & the steep discounts starting a week or two before 10/31- already did all our shopping & decorating by then! This is why online shopping/discount coupons have become my BFF of Halloween purchasing!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Good point, Bl00d. That always happens to me! My favorite prop that I've been waiting to showcase on the big night, and it FAILS! I'm not talking the night before Halloween, either...it's always the day of!

Also, I don't like when people touch things. I don't mind if you're touching to see what something is made of...but when you grab a decoration, move it around, and even pick it up...that's TOO FAR!

There's a reason I put signs up that say, "Stay on the trail!" Because DUH! There are tons of cords, fog machines, and discarded props laying in the dark... But people are people, haha.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I say this every year in this forum.

Folks who think adults having fun and getting candy is wrong, that they can buy their own?

Yeah, good point. Carolers singing for figgy pudding died off for that very reason, and christmas presents? That is for kids who still believe in Santa.
Adults want something in December, they can buy their own. They're grown ups, for god sake. I see adults getting gifts and just can't help but think "pathetic"....

Or maybe, the usual rules don't apply on holidays and festivals, and maybe, just maybe, if we gave candy to all comers with a big Halloween-lovin' grin and an evil chuckle without expecting everyone who knocks to know our particular personal hangups, we might help strengthen the holiday we love so much.

Is it possible we could set a better example and not just be decorators, but be instead the real keepers of Creep night?

Otherwise, we may as well have signs on our doors with age caps so people at least know what to expect.
One house will say 10 is too old, another 13, another 9, another 15, etc.

That way, we can ensure TOT will continue to fade, instead of reversing the trend and seeing whole families out in costume together, or the local frat in their togas, or the single moms all banding together and marauding through the streets as a cavalcade of witches.


Afterwards, we can write dozens of threads the following winter complaining how TOT has died.

I am not too old for any aspect of Halloween. 
No one is, they just choose to paint their own issues on it.
It is a holiday.
I give to all comers and love the fact that anything got people to knock in this texting, internet world of ours where neighbors are strangers and effort is foreign.

(sidenote - Besides, Trick or treat is a threat. It is not a greeting, it is an ultimatum. You weren't politely asked if you approved of the age or the costuming habits or the visitor, you were given a choice, no discussion - treat or you suffer.
I ain't taking chances.)

I guess I'm just asking for my fellow ghouls to see Halloween as something bigger than their own front lawns.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

One last little beef...

Our friendly neighborhood Mom & Pop florist sold their shop a couple years ago to a new Mr. & Mrs. New owners let all the staff go (all 2 of 'em) & run the place themselves. We used to get all our old dried up graveyard/party arrangements from there, but when I went by in '09 the new Mrs. told me in no uncertain terms that I could buy an arrangement in the front of the shop or there'd be no "free lunch" out back, as she put it. "Are you not throwing all that stuff in the green cans or composting it?" None of my concern, she said, buy something the day you want the old stuff or forget it. Tried to explain that we'd been customers for years, had an account there, Mrs. Grouch wasn't having it. *The florist business is a customer service business last time I checked, is it not? * So we paid up that acct. & shop mostly online now for the fresh stuff. 

But the florist gods then smiled...right before our party in '09, while walking over at Vallhalla Memorial Park, I got the idea to ask the on-site florist there for any old stuff- sure anytime we've got it you can have it, no problem they said, take all you want it's next to the green cans. Bonanza!- they have a ton of dried up flowers & greens all the time! Thanks, Valhalla, goodbye Mrs. Grouch!

Edited To Add: BTW, our annual yard haunt has evolved into a kind of mini-block party over the past 10 years- one & all are welcome & everyone has a blast! Sometimes we even get folks bringing cookies & treats so they can hang on the sidewalk for an hour or two- great fun & for a worthy cause: canned goods are collected annually for L.A. Regional Food Bank. We're the neighborhood Halloween House & I mean Halloween for one & all.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

Spats said:


> I say this every year in this forum.
> 
> Folks who think adults having fun and getting candy is wrong, that they can buy their own?
> 
> ...




I do not think anyone sings for figgy pudding anymore. I doubt if anyone knows what it is. 

As far as Christmas gifts, I do not know about you, but I only give them to those who are special to me, not every Bob, Dick and Harry that knocks on my door. I also make certain that said gifts fall within my budget and that I have enough for everyone I want to give to. If I doled them out on a first come first serve basis, then I would run out. Ya think?

Perhaps the candy fairy gives you your stash, but most of the rest of us have to buy ours. And if a boatload of adults come by and TOT it all then the actual little folks who I bought the candy for, will not get any. Ya see?

We are talking about peeves here. For my part I do give to anyone who comes to the door, costume or not, age unimportant. And I am of a financial status that I can afford to have a boat load of candy on hand to be certain of no empty Halloween bags. Most cannot afford that. If an adult wants some candy and is with his kid, that is cool. I am speaking of adults who go alone door to door begging for treats. 

I am all for expanding our holiday, but adults should be doing a haunt of their own while the kids TOT. That is a far superior way to expand the holiday. We need more decor not TOTers. How about that instead? Let our neighbors not be lazy and fat eating our candy and instead do some holiday keeping of their own.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Sidnami said:


> -People who put up displays but don't give out to the TOTers'.?


Some people really do that? That's messed up.



Shockwave199 said:


> - Too many TOTS during daylight, not enough after dark when everything looks it's best. Although, my tots are getting trained- come after dark for the best experience.


You know how parents are these days. Some kids are probably in bed by the time that we'd be out in the streets with our bags of candy.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

After reading through some of these I feel so bad for what some of you have to deal with - especially the grumpy religous neighbors who decide you are devil worshipers! Thats tragic and small minded!!

My pet peeve is that the time change doesn't happen until November so it doesn't get dark early enough and the outdoor lighting effects go to waste on everyone arriving to our party (we tried pushing the party later but lost out on some good party time!). Definately could be worse - some of you have some serious problems do deal with!! Glad you don't give up despite adversity!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I ageee with everything everyone has said so far and would like to add one more. Glitter cancer is now rapidly spreading through whats left of the Halloween decorations you can buy at stores! I always see something I would like except for the fact its covered in enough glitter to kill a small ToT...
Guess if I want something without glitter, I have to make it myself!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> After reading through some of these I feel so bad for what some of you have to deal with - especially the grumpy religous neighbors who decide you are devil worshipers! Thats tragic and small minded!!
> 
> My pet peeve is that the time change doesn't happen until November so it doesn't get dark early enough and the outdoor lighting effects go to waste on everyone arriving to our party (we tried pushing the party later but lost out on some good party time!). Definately could be worse - some of you have some serious problems do deal with!! Glad you don't give up despite adversity!


Yep; ever since the saving time was pushed back, it doesn't get dark early enough! If people come before it gets dark, I simply assume they're too afraid to come at night when the fun stuff happens...


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Jaege said:


> I do not think anyone sings for figgy pudding anymore. I doubt if anyone knows what it is.
> 
> As far as Christmas gifts, I do not know about you, but I only give them to those who are special to me, not every Bob, Dick and Harry that knocks on my door. I also make certain that said gifts fall within my budget and that I have enough for everyone I want to give to. If I doled them out on a first come first serve basis, then I would run out. Ya think?
> 
> ...


1.) No, no one sings for figgy pudding because, like I said, it died out.

2.) I am talking about peeves - one of my biggest is the issue I discussed, people having all sorts of arbitary rules they expect others to know. One house thinks any kid over 10 is ridiculous, while others think 15 is, and both think their cut-off age is obvious and common sense.
That is a big peeve of mine.
The most common story I hear of a Bad Halloween is the year a kid was shooed away by some cantakerous old busy body who had decided for the entire community what "too old" was.

3.) You say adults should run a haunt of their own. I say they should participate at all levels, or at least feel welcome to, TOT included - and as for the argument that candy costs money and the financially tight can't be too generous, fair point. 
However, I don't hear that complaint, that the older kids or teens or kids in no costumes wiped out the candy supply - all I hear are complaints that they dared to ring the bell at all, not that they are a financial burden.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

The biggest peeve I hear from people is the "older" trick-or-treaters. Frankly, I don't care how old you are. If you dress up, you are welcome at this house.

Our local wal-mart didn't have anything but costumes last year, but the wal-mart's in the next town over in both the East and West of us had four aisles of stuff.

I agree with the original post. People that decorate but don't bother to give out candy.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't care if I am called a devil worshiper, weird, crazy or mocked for liking Halloween. It doesn't bother me to have people comment that 'it's a bit early in the year'. I'm not annoyed when others choose to turn off their lights or to not hand out candy, that's just more kids directed to and raving about my place. I don't have the time to care if you aren't in costume or over 21.

What bothers me relating to Halloween?
- Barely productive volunteers. I get it, it's a volunteer thing, but you have been helping out for several years now and every year is the same. You drink and hang out during the build and we never finish the full set up.
- Trying to finish setting up ON Halloween. See above for causation. It's the day of, I hate making these eager kids wait an hour to see the haunt. Yes, they wait, standing in line and a few of us desperately try to entertain them while final construction is done.
- Apathetic crew members. Again, you've been part of this for years. I'm willing to listen to what you would like to set up instead of trying to think of a theme, how to build everything and how the floor plan should look all on my own. It's worse on me when you don't care to follow through with simple instructions I gave.
- Not building early. No really guys, you think we can do this in a month, and time and again we have proven that we cannot. So lets try starting early for a change, please?
- More shelf space in stores for Christmas decor than Halloween decor, in September.
- No one wants to work on their own costume, they just expect it to be made for them. I specified that its a make your own costume thing. They're easy costumes to make, you're given freedom with the design, why can't you follow through?
- Never starting makeup early enough. TOTing starts at 5pm. Try to start getting into costume by 2pm and we won't have to delay opening further.
- Being put in charge and having no actual control over anything. What's the point of being in command if no one listens?

This year should be... interesting. The theme is still fairly loose, no idea how many people are helping out or what has been done by anyone else. I know that Lurks and I have started making tombstones and should get on costumes fairly soon.
I love Halloween, but I'm starting to think a few years of parties or bar hopping may be due to take a break from running a haunt.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

A few conflicted views here. I don't know if anything was directed at me but everyone is entitled to their opinion. At the end of the day if I am out TOT ing with my daughter to make sure she is safe and behaving herself, I miss out on actually giving sweets to the TOT ers. I don't want to miss them and I also don't want her going out TOT ing on her own. Most parents including me will stand at the end of the path while my daughter knocks on the door. For the record, I still give those teenagers treats. I just don't like the fact that some older kids think its okay to take the tricking too far and get abusive. .


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Peeves-
- parents letting their supervised kids punch my props. I dont mind light touch but punching?
- repeat kids wanting the "good stuff". Ill give another small treat, but not the good stuff on s repeat trip in. 
- new batteries I placed in my props the night before and the props somehow drained the batteries before actual "use". 
-Animatronics not going off because of lighting. This is my problem, lol. A conundrum with lighting but dark enough to somehow allow sensors to trigger. 
-teen girls in the "sassy" versions of the costumes hugging up on my fiance in his costume (for pics and because they are huggers?), lol. 
-being the only one to help the menfolk with their costumes, makeup and/or appliances, making it impossible for me to make myself up. 
-being the only one who can turn everything on for "showtime". 
-darned FL weather! Sooo humid! arg! 

On the subject of adult TOTs, so far in my life Ive never come across a single adult tot. I have seen a few that I know who has a kid that is too afraid to come in or up to the door (depending on location). So they come up and get the candy for the kid waiting at the sidewalk, lol. 

I dont mind who it is as long as everyone is having a fun safe night. I am dubious of the Laaaaate night tweens/teens though that are walking around after everything has closed up. Its the reason why I chose to drag the good stuff back into the garage last year and hope my lesser items outside dont get stolen or broken.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Most of this stuff doesn't bother me, but then, we are lucky to have had very little trouble with teens or destruction/theft of decor. My biggest frustration is not being able to visit the other incredible haunts! We only do ours on Halloween night, so we can visit one or two that run for two or three days, but most others only open on the big night as well. *sigh*

Oh, and for the record, my little pirate group goes Caroling every year around Christmas. Figgy Pudding for all!!!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

piraticalstyle said:


> Oh, and for the record, my little pirate group goes Caroling every year around Christmas. Figgy Pudding for all!!!


Waitaminute,

are you sayin' that you won't go until you get some?


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> Peeves-
> - parents letting their supervised kids punch my props. I dont mind light touch but punching?


I wouldn't have any of that. I would politely let them know that my props cost money and aren't put there for people to deface. 



> -teen girls in the "sassy" versions of the costumes hugging up on my fiance in his costume (for pics and because they are huggers?), lol.


You should be flattered.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Spats said:


> Waitaminute,
> 
> are you sayin' that you won't go until you get some?


Won't go! Won't go! Won't go!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I toatally agree with Spookilishmamma! I too have an annual Halloween Party that we have been throwing for the past several years now. One particular guest each year makes such a Big Fuss as to were we store our props! Never fails every year insted of enjoying herself at my expense all they say is oh were do you store these? Do you have room? Your storge must be huge! Well guess what this year the hubby said NO WAY She is coming to our party again! Some people just have no manners period!


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Pumpkin King said:


> I have a few-
> - Getting called a devil worshiper by my religious neighbors lol


Aargh. This has to be the most frustrating thing to deal with. I get so danged tired of that nonsense.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't like those couple people who come through your display multiple times, and expect more candy with each pass. Also, there's always that ONE little girl who so desperately inquires, "Can I have one for my sister?" No, you little brat! Haha.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

CobhamManor said:


> I don't like those couple people who come through your display multiple times, and expect more candy with each pass. Also, there's always that ONE little girl who so desperately inquires, "Can I have one for my sister?" No, you little brat! Haha.


You know, I don't really mind the kids coming through more than once. They obviously enjoyed it enough to come back, and I don't want left over candy sitting around the house, so why not give it to them.
As for asking for a piece for a sibling, we have that happen fairly often, and every time their sibling is either very young, out at the edge of the yard to terrified and not wanting to come in, or in the case of a couple families that come by annually, the sibling is disabled and can't come through due to their disability. 
I'd rather not deny either child the joy of Halloween candy, we all know it's better than regular candy.

Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Jade (Jun 27, 2011)

1. That Halloween is not yet a national holiday. I hate having to put my time off of work every year, at least two months in advance and then get crap about it from my co-workers. 

2. The kid from last year that stood on my steps chewing gum and gave me a mumbled hey as he held up his bag. 

3. That more people don't decorate, Will it really kill you to put up a few lights or a ghost in the window, even a pumpkin on the steps.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

the dogman said:


> You know, I don't really mind the kids coming through more than once. They obviously enjoyed it enough to come back, and I don't want left over candy sitting around the house, so why not give it to them.
> As for asking for a piece for a sibling, we have that happen fairly often, and every time their sibling is either very young, out at the edge of the yard to terrified and not wanting to come in, or in the case of a couple families that come by annually, the sibling is disabled and can't come through due to their disability.
> I'd rather not deny either child the joy of Halloween candy, we all know it's better than regular candy.
> 
> Just my opinion on the matter.


I love when people come through more than once...  I just don't like the ones that expect more candy each time. Last year, two boys came up three times, and on the third time, we stopped giving them candy. I don't know what type of candy you buy, but it is EXPENSIVE, so I'd rather not give out four large candy bars per person, even if it is Halloween!

I'm very sympathetic to the kids that are too scared to come up...and I would usually give them even more candy. What I'm not sympathetic for is the kid that asks if she can have one for her sister (who doesn't exist and is not waiting at the edge of the display.)


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are my 2. 

People who say they are going to help you set up then no-call, no show but still manage to make it to the party. I never get all my decorations up in time because it's usually just 2 people doing EVERYTHING! Don't volunteer to lend a hand if you really don't want to be there. 

Girls (not women) in sexy costumes who are TRICK OR TREATING! If you think you're old enough for any costume labeled "naughty..." then you're too old for TRICK OR TREATING! I'm thinking of passing out sweaters for every set of underage cleavage I see!!! I once questioned a girl about her choice of costume and she replied "It was my mothers idea!" Ugggh!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i had a friend who lived in the country so he never got to tot. one year some friends asked him to go with them. he was so excited. he was a very tall nine year old. the very first house he went to laid into him for being to old to tot. he was devastated and went back to the friends house and waited for them. he never did get to tot. he was 27 when he told me this, and he still felt sad he missed this night. we are talking kids in costume. how do you judge they're age, or deny a kid a night of fun. everyone gets a piece of candy that comes to my house. even the parent who stands at the edge of the drive way and was not a dead beat parent, but one who took the time to take the kids around. and the kids who are just having fun, and not vandalizing. that night, everyone is a kid to me. i know candy can be pricey, so i can understand some can only afford so much, so i am not saying they do it my way. i'm just saying, this is my way and why. 

a pet peeve of mine is when you ask people to be in your haunt, and they say...ask me that night...do they not realize you need a commitment so you know if you are going to have enough helpers. like you have time that night 2 call enough people to get 25 helpers. just say yes or no.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> a pet peeve of mine is when you ask people to be in your haunt, and they say...ask me that night...do they not realize you need a commitment so you know if you are going to have enough helpers. like you have time that night 2 call enough people to get 25 helpers. just say yes or no.



This is a peeve too, but adding to it when they also say "isnt it a bit early to make a commitment for halloween?" arg! No! Im trying to see if youll come and help and stay afterwards for food. Planning is planning. Its not questioned for bridal events or anniversary parties when you ask for helpers months in advance. Alot of us are doing large scale productions here!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate it when kids vandalize your yard/Halloween props. Beware to those who break the rules on All Hallows Eve!

P.S. Walmart just plain sucks


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

CobhamManor said:


> I love when people come through more than once...  I just don't like the ones that expect more candy each time. Last year, two boys came up three times, and on the third time, we stopped giving them candy. I don't know what type of candy you buy, but it is EXPENSIVE, so I'd rather not give out four large candy bars per person, even if it is Halloween!
> 
> I'm very sympathetic to the kids that are too scared to come up...and I would usually give them even more candy. What I'm not sympathetic for is the kid that asks if she can have one for her sister (who doesn't exist and is not waiting at the edge of the display.)


We buy a lot of fun sized candy, varying brands, mostly whatever is cheap. We also get ~2000 people through on Halloween, so we generally overbuy on candy as it is so we don't run out. Our house is considered the scariest in town, though the past few years have toned down to more entertaining than scaring, so if kids want to brave it more than once I don't really care about giving them more candy. We have had kids buzz through several times a night and after the second time they actually refuse candy saying they just wanted to look at the set.


I can understand your point, I just keep seeing comments here where it doesn't seem that anyone is taking consideration for what the situation might be.
Like the comments bashing people that don't decorate. Some people don't care for Halloween, some don't do anything for Christmas, some don't bother with Easter. Some people hold strict beliefs and don't celebrating any holiday.
The only holiday I really go all out for is Halloween, planning/building all year and setting up all month, because I enjoy it. Other people might enjoy Christmas and go all out for that. I'm not that into Christmas, so I only put up a few indoor decorations the week of. 
I would rather not force a holiday on someone that doesn't enjoy it. No one makes me put up Christmas stuff, I'm not going to make them put up Halloween stuff. It's their property, they can decorate how they wish, within reason of course, if they put up a blatantly offensive display I will complain.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I always offer free alcohol to those that want to come out and help decorated. Too bad none ever take the bait. 

As for the treats, I'll give to anyone that comes up. Don't care. Just like my display.


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

People who don't decorate. 

TOT being on a Sunday afternoon in our town.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

How about when you look at the ads for some of the haunted houses/hayrides and you never see the monsters that was featured on it. Major bummer!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Do people really give out rocks to kids with no costume because those kids just make me so mad?! And if it's kosher to give out rocks, I'm doin it!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

My peeves:

-Parents TOTing for kids who are too young to even have teeth. No, I will not give you candy for a BABY. 
-And also for kids who are "sick". Sorry, unless I know this for certain, no. 
-Teenagers who grab a pillow case and a dollar store mask. Nope. 
-Giving up my Halloween party plans for someone who insists I have to come to theirs, only to find a huge inflatable pumpkin hanging from the ceiling and nothing else. I can hit up keggers any other weekend, but thanks for the offer. 
-And the plethora of country/cutesy Halloween stuff. Not my bag, and not bagging it but can we at least have a 50/50?

Also, I am totally stealing the rocks idea.


----------

